# Xp erhöhung hoch genug?



## battschack (19. November 2009)

Moin leute und wie schauts aus mit exp erhöhung?

Wenn ich ehrlich bin merk ich da kein unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal nur noch 9lvl überstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äther vergiftung ist irgendwie auch nicht dabei  anscheinend wie ich mit bekommen habe. 

Hätten sie lieber bis 1.6gewartet und dann alles aufeinmal gepacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smoothfox (19. November 2009)

Wurde dir die EXP Erhöhung nachträglich angerechnet? Konnte leider heute morgen noch nicht einloggen um nachzusehen, ob sich an dem Balken was verändert hat und bin erst heut Nachmittag zu hause, daher würd mich das mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (19. November 2009)

smoothfox schrieb:


> Wurde dir die EXP Erhöhung nachträglich angerechnet? Konnte leider heute morgen noch nicht einloggen um nachzusehen, ob sich an dem Balken was verändert hat und bin erst heut Nachmittag zu hause, daher würd mich das mal interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weiss ich leider selbst nicht aber bei mir sind die quest eps aufjeden fall gleich geblieben hab mal 4-5screenys  gemacht vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ob man jetz weniger ep braucht fürs lvl up glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## smoothfox (19. November 2009)

Von welchem Quests? Wäre ja schon ne ziemliche Verarsche, wenn sich nix verändert hätte. War ja aber auch nich in allen Gebieten. Wenn ichs jetzt richtig im Kopf habe, galt die Eröhrung für Eltnen (?), Theobomos und Heiron (bzw. die asmodianischen Gegenstücke ;p). Na ja, mal sehen ob andere ne Veränderung gemerkt haben =)


----------



## Gumja (19. November 2009)

Von den wiederholbaren Quests sollen die EXP angehoben worden sein...

Mal abgesehen davon das NIEMALS die Rede davon war, dass ALLE QuestEXP angehoben werden sollte, sondern überwiegend im Bereich 40+ einige Queste mehr Exp geben sollten...


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. November 2009)

Die EXP, die man bei einigen Quests nun mehr erhält, werden nichtmehr nachträglich angerechnet, wenn man die Quests bereits abgeschossen hat.


----------



## battschack (19. November 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Von den wiederholbaren Quests sollen die EXP angehoben worden sein...
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon das NIEMALS die Rede davon war, dass ALLE QuestEXP angehoben werden sollte, sondern überwiegend im Bereich 40+ einige Queste mehr Exp geben sollten...




Ich kann mich irgendwie noch drann erinnern das es hauptsächlich im bereich von 20-30sein sollte : )
Aber mir wärs aufjeden fall auch 40+ lieber so das man genug quests hat, mit lvl 20-35sollten genug quests vorhanden sein wenn man alles macht.


----------



## smoothfox (19. November 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Die EXP, die man bei einigen Quests nun mehr erhält, werden nichtmehr nachträglich angerechnet, wenn man die Quests bereits abgeschossen hat.




Das is schade. Gut, da es eh im höheren Lvl Bereich ist, bin ich da nicht von betroffen =) aber ich könnt mir vorstellen für einige in dem Levelbereich wird das doch ne derbe Enttäuschung...
Bei Lotro war's auch so, als sie höhere EXP für die Quests reingepatcht haben, dass man wenn man die schon abgeschlossen hatte, trotzdem angerechnet bekommen hat.


----------



## EvilTwin (19. November 2009)

Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran die Patchnotes zu lesen ?



> 2. Increased the EXP reward of some quests.
> - These quests include many quests in the regions of Eltnen, Theobomos and Interdikah, and the regions of Morheim, Brusthonin and Beluslan, and also the quests in Reshanta.





> Bei Lotro war's auch so, als sie höhere EXP für die Quests reingepatcht haben, dass man wenn man die schon abgeschlossen hatte, trotzdem angerechnet bekommen hat.



Das stimmt auch nicht. Die EXP der Quests wurden nicht erhöht sondern die benötigten EXP pro Level.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. November 2009)

> Gut, da es eh im höheren Lvl Bereich ist, bin ich da nicht von betroffen =) aber ich könnt mir vorstellen für einige in dem Levelbereich wird das doch ne derbe Enttäuschung...



Nicht für die Leute die lesen können :-)


----------



## Deadwool (19. November 2009)

Ich bin froh dass es im höheren Bereich ist. Leider kommt die Bestätigung etwas spät. 
Amboss' unbedachte Äusserung dass es um Quests im Bereich 15-30 geht, hat massgeblich dazu beigetragen  dass 70% meiner Gilde AION gekündigt hat und wieder zu WoW zurück ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (19. November 2009)

Die Erhöhung ist deutlich spürbar und betrifft vor allem auch das Sammeln von Rohstoffen und deren Verarbeitung (Handwerk), die Erhöhung hier dürfte wohl so um die 30% liegen. Auch bei wiederholbaren Quests wurde nachgebessert. 

Kann wer koreanisch? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und anscheinend wurde im Rahmen des Patches ein Großreinemachen durchgeführt, was Botter und Kinah-Seller anbelangt. In den Städten preisen jetzt Spieler - echte Spieler - ihre Waren an, die Seller verpesten jedenfalls gegenwärtig nicht mehr den visuellen Luftraum.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2009)

EvilTwin schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch nicht. Die EXP der Quests wurden nicht erhöht sondern die benötigten EXP pro Level.



Das stimmt auch nicht. Die benötigte Erfahrung pro level wurde gesenkt.


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2009)

Die XP Anhebung ist nett, aber mit Sicherheit nicht das "instant leveln" worauf der eine oder andere hofft. NCSoft hat auch wiederholt betont, dass man zwar das Leveln interessanter gestalten will, aber man nicht gewillt ist den Schwierigkeitsgrad massiv zu senken (was ich auch gut finde, Aion gibt seit langem in einem MMO wieder das Gefühl, dass man etwas "erreicht" hat wenn man wieder einmal ein level schafft). 

Deutlich erhöht hat sich jedoch die XP für Handwerken und Rohstoffe Sammeln.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Kochen (Skill 420):

Vor dem Patch pro Herstellung ca. 2k xp

Nach dem Patch pro Herstellung ca. 7k xp.


----------



## AemJaY (19. November 2009)

es trat vorher ma die Frage auf betreffend der Vergiftung: "Die wurde gem. Amboss nun doch nicht implementiert" Dies wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt passieren.


----------



## Seydo (19. November 2009)

Naja...ich hab eigendlich gehoft das das questen ab level 25 wieder etwas sinnvoller wird durch den patch, Allerdings ging ich schon von aus das die quest die geändert wurden so gering sind das sich questen weiterhin nicht lohnt, werd ich wohl die quest bis auf die Kampanien quest weiterhin links liegen lassen



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die XP Anhebung ist nett, aber mit Sicherheit nicht das "instant leveln" worauf der eine oder andere hofft. NCSoft hat auch wiederholt betont, dass man zwar das Leveln interessanter gestalten will, aber man nicht gewillt ist den Schwierigkeitsgrad massiv zu senken (was ich auch gut finde, Aion gibt seit langem in einem MMO wieder das Gefühl, dass man etwas "erreicht" hat wenn man wieder einmal ein level schafft).
> 
> Deutlich erhöht hat sich jedoch die XP für Handwerken und Rohstoffe Sammeln.
> 
> ...



Was ich aber nicht nach vollziehen kann, für mich ist es nicht schwrigier wenn ich ein mob 2000 mal mehr oder weniger töten muss, es dauert nur länger, das ist alles.

Edit: Dieses " ich hab was erreicht" gefühl kommt am anfang meiner meinung nach nur alle 3 level, und besonders ab 25 zieht sich das etwas, wodurch dieses "ich habe was erreicht" gefühl sich extrem zieht, das kann man meiner meinung nach auch anders bewirken.


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht nach vollziehen kann, für mich ist es nicht schwrigier wenn ich ein mob 2000 mal mehr oder weniger töten muss, es dauert nur länger, das ist alles.
> 
> Edit: Dieses " ich hab was erreicht" gefühl kommt am anfang meiner meinung nach nur alle 3 level, und besonders ab 25 zieht sich das etwas, wodurch dieses "ich habe was erreicht" gefühl sich extrem zieht, das kann man meiner meinung nach auch anders bewirken.



Zum Einen ist auch Geduld eine Art von "Schwierigkeit". MMOs sind kaum "skillbased" wie FPS games es sein können. Combat ist immer durch den GCD limitiert und entweder mathetmatisch schaffbar, wenn man die richtigen Knöpfe drückt (was in der Regel nicht allzu schwer ist, da man alle 1,5 sec einen Knopf drücken muss und der Mensch theoretisch viel schneller und viel mehr Knöpfe drücken könnte), oder mathematisch nicht schaffbar. Aion ist schwieriger, weil man es eben "länger" tun muss und härter "bestraft" wird, wenn man durch Unaufmerksamkeit oder schlechte Konzentration stirbt (denn dann verliert man ja bekanntlich Erfahrung sowie Kinah, worüber viele sehr unglücklich sind).

Zum Anderen haben wir verschiedene Vorstellungen von dem "ich hab etwas erreicht" Gefühl. Das hatte ich nämlich bis Stufe 25 (bzw.  bis ca. 35) überhaupt nicht. Denn bis dahin spielt sich das Game genauso "easymode" wie WoW und man wird an der Hand genommen und durch die Quests begleitet.

Jetzt um 40 rum freut man sich über ein Level, darüber genug Zähne / Abzeichen für Blaue Items in den Elite Gebieten zu erwerben oder über das zusammengesparte Kinah für ein teures Stigma.


----------



## Seydo (19. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zum Einen ist auch Geduld eine Art von "Schwierigkeit". MMOs sind kaum "skillbased" wie FPS games es sein können. Combat ist immer durch den GCD limitiert und entweder mathetmatisch schaffbar, wenn man die richtigen Knöpfe drückt (was in der Regel nicht allzu schwer ist, da man alle 1,5 sec einen Knopf drücken muss und der Mensch theoretisch viel schneller und viel mehr Knöpfe drücken könnte), oder mathematisch nicht schaffbar. Aion ist schwieriger, weil man es eben "länger" tun muss und härter "bestraft" wird, wenn man durch Unaufmerksamkeit oder schlechte Konzentration stirbt (denn dann verliert man ja bekanntlich Erfahrung sowie Kinah, worüber viele sehr unglücklich sind).
> 
> Zum Anderen haben wir verschiedene Vorstellungen von dem "ich hab etwas erreicht" Gefühl. Das hatte ich nämlich bis Stufe 25 (bzw.  bis ca. 35) überhaupt nicht. Denn bis dahin spielt sich das Game genauso "easymode" wie WoW und man wird an der Hand genommen und durch die Quests begleitet.
> 
> Jetzt um 40 rum freut man sich über ein Level, darüber genug Zähne / Abzeichen für Blaue Items in den Elite Gebieten zu erwerben oder über das zusammengesparte Kinah für ein teures Stigma.



Geduld seh ich nicht als schwirigkeit, Ein spiel soll mich unterhalten,wenn es sich also langzieht, dann muss es in der zeit auch mehr bieten als andere eben bewust in der kurzen zeit bieten.

Das, "ich habe was erreicht" gefühl hat sich bei mir ab 20 ab jeder fähigkeit eingestellt, ich hab die nächsten 3 level erreicht, das gefühl muss nicht immer was großes sein, aber ich wurde für meine arbiet belohnt.

Das problem ist, wenn man nicht grad verdammt viel zeit rein steckt, kommt dieses gefühl beim leveln über wochen gar nicht, 3 level könn sich mit arbeit usw schon ganz schön ziehen, und in der zeit ist es eben nicht unterhaltbar, ich hab jeden tag meine mobs auf ner scherbe im Abyss gekloppt, mehr war da nicht, das war mein ganzes spiel, es war aber nicht schwer, wie gesagt...nur langegzogen...und das demotiviert mich dann doch.

Man kanns sehen wie man will, ein schweres gameplay und knüppelharte monster wie es sie in Richtigen MMOs gibt findet man in Aion genau so wenig, allein schon weil man viel zu viel solo unterwegs ist.

 Ich hab zb ne ganze weile final fantasy XI gespielt, nicht nur das das leveln da komplett nebensache ist, es ist wenigens interessant gestaltet und, es ist schwer, nicht extern langezogen.

Klar, es gibt auch da jetzt einstiegshilfen, die beziehn sich auf einen NPC der einen die grundlagen erklärt und einen mit ein bischen bufffood versorgt und ein buch das einen für 10 monsterkills  exp gibt und das nur jede stunde, das wars. 

Dadurch das einfach 100% des game auf Teamplay basiert, wird es dadurch schwer, das wird ein Aion oder WoW eben auch nur in Gruppen abschnitten bieten können, aber solo ist es nie, ich wiederhole, nie schwer, nur langezogen, und bei den momentanen stand der MMO dinge eben noch Monoton.

Der rest des spiels besteht immer noch in Harten langen missionen und Tiefgründigen Gameplay, und knüppelharten fights, Lustigerweiße ist das wieder so schwer das game das die meisten leute nicht mal sich durch die ersten Level beißen können, weil sie etwa vom ersten Orc zerhackt werden, oder ihn der einstieg nicht so leicht gemacht wird und sie nach 5 stunden oder 1 tag die flinte schon ins korn werfen.

Und grad beim Leveln find ich eben, wenn man nicht in der lage ist es Anständig und Aufregend zu gestalten, sollte man da nicht auch noch meinen es dann "schwer" zu nennen wenn es einfach länger braucht, das "ich habe was erreicht" gefühl kriegt man auch anders, in Solo games ist es auch möglich und ich hab da noch nie auf einer fläche die ich in 1ner minute ablaufen kann über wochen was gehauen um was zu kriegen um diese gefühl zu haben, selbst Rockband bietet es mir, und das gameplay ist immer schnell und aufregend.

Die formel MMO ist nicht auf solo gameplay ausgelegt, und deswegen wird sie auch nie schwer sein, nicht wenn es nicht in Richtung Action MMO geht wo man auf die Reaktionen des gegners sekunden schnell durch fähigkeiten Reagieren muss um den kampf dann noch knapp zu überleben.

Von schwer kann man also in der MMO szene im moment nicht reden, die leute wissen teilweise gar nicht mehr wirklich was schwer ist.


----------



## Shinar (19. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Kochen (Skill 420):
> 
> Vor dem Patch pro Herstellung ca. 2k xp
> 
> Nach dem Patch pro Herstellung ca. 7k xp.



Hört sich nett an, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Oníshanu (19. November 2009)

Was ich bestätigen kann ist das Rüstungsherstellen......Skill 180 vorher so 300 exp jetzt ca 1000


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> MMOs sind kaum "skillbased" wie FPS games es sein können.



Und Skill definiert sich dann darüber die Maus über das Ziel zu halten und klick klick zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade wenn man auch Sachen kontern kann und in Gruppe spielt benötigt spätestens das PvP bei jedem Spiel "Skill".


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und Skill definiert sich dann darüber die Maus über das Ziel zu halten und klick klick zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du mit Sicherheit Recht, aber in einem MMO ist es eben "höchstens" eine Frage der richtigen Entscheidung/ Counter in diesem 1,5 sec GCD Fenster. Ganz besonders im PVE ist das für erfahrene Spieler jederzeit sehr einfach "meisterbar" und gerade wenn ich dann so Geschichten höre, wie schwer doch andere MMOs seien, dann finde ich das höchst fragwürdig.

Ich habe seit UO fast alle westlichen MMOs zumindest "angespielt" und der "Schwierigkeitsgrad" war früher bei Spielen wie FF oder EQ genau aus denselben Gründen höher als heutzutage bei WoW oder WAr wie es jetzt bei Aion der Fall ist:

- alles dauert länger
- fürs "sterben" gabs viel härtere Konsequenzen (Aion hat im Verhältnis eh noch harmlose) was im Endeffekt auch wieder ein Zeitfaktor ist und nichts anderes
- ohne Gruppe konnte man sehr vieles überhaupt nicht erreichen 

Wo genau ist hier der "Schwierigkeitsgrad"? Die Buttons zu drücken war damals genauso "leicht" wie jetzt, höchstens, dass man selbst erfahrener und abgebrühter ist und sehr viel schneller Pullmechaniken, Kitemechaniken usw. durchschaut, weil man alles in der ein oder anderen Form schon erlebt hat. Mag sein, dass manche MMOs mehr RNG dabei hatten, aber das ist auch kein "Schwierigkeitsgrad" wenn ich von 3 Versuchen ein Mob im PVE 1x töte und 2x tötet es mich weil ich nicht genug "critte/treffe/etc.".

In Everquest erlebte ich vieles als "äußerst knifflig" und sehr viele Raidinhalte wurden erst nach Monaten besiegt (und nicht wie in WoW innerhalb von Tagen). Doch wenn ich vergleiche mit welcher Professionalität man damals an die Sachen herangegangen ist und mit welcher Effizienz man das selbst in jeder Drittklassigen WoW-Gilde tut, dann liegen einfach Welten dazwischen.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war höchstens,d ass man für Raidort A die Items aus Raidort B brauchte, da man sonst mathematisch nicht gegen den Respawn ankam, oder das Mana ausging usw. Und dank IDs etc. musste man zuerst Raidort B über X Wochen abfarmen. Gear und Flagchecks am Laufenden Band. Ist das dann "schwieriger"?

Was ist also der Schwierigskeitsgrad?

- Aufpassen, dass man nicht stirbt?
- Soziale Kompetenz um eine ordentliche Gruppe / Legion zu finden?
- Sitzfetisch und ein starkes Kreuz?
- Geduld?

Das einzige MMO in dem "Skill" wie von Tikume beschrieben deutlich zum Tragen kommt ist WoW in einem sehr kleinen Bereich  (und selbst dort kann man teilweise durch andere Faktoren erheblich eingreifen) der World-First-Kills und Arena 2,6k Rating +.

Alle anderen "reward" Systeme in MMOs sind keine Meßlatte für "skill" sondern lediglich für

a) Durchhaltevermögen
b) Zeiteinsatz
c) Dedication
usw.

Mein Argument ist bloß, dass es bei dem "schneller Zielen mit der Maus" keine Grenze gibt, gleichzeitig sehen, zielen und schießen ist menschenunmöglich, aber es kann fast beliebig angenähert werden / trainiert werden. Das kann der eine besser, der andere schlechter, man kann es trainieren usw.

Bei einem MMO mit 1,5 sec GCD kann fast jeder Mensch im PVE "relativ schnell" das theoretische Maximum herausholen. Da kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass das im einen Spiel "soo viel schwieriger " war in einem simplen Rhytmus die paar Knöpfe abzuspulen als im anderen...


----------



## Stancer (19. November 2009)

Durchhaltevermögen gehört sehr wohl zum "Skill" dazu.

Man wird auch nicht über Nacht zum Marathonläufer oder zum Body Builder. Man braucht dafür enormes Durchhaltevermögen um das mal als Vergleich zu bringen. Spass entsteht trotzdem, denn man ist auch Stolz auf das, was man bereits geschafft hat und der Spass entsteht dadurch, das ein weit entferntes Ziel immer näher kommt.

Will den sehen, der zu einem Marathonläufer geht und ihm sagt "Du hast gar nix drauf, du hast einfach nur 2 Jahre lang trainiert"

Ich finde es irgendwie komisch : Alle wollen so schnell wie möglich Leveln aber ich glaube, wenn ein MMORPG rauskommen würde, wo man nen Char direkt auf Max Level erstellt würden alle sagen "boah das ist ja voll scheisse, gibt kein Leveln"


----------



## Shinar (19. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Durchhaltevermögen gehört sehr wohl zum "Skill" dazu.
> 
> Man wird auch nicht über Nacht zum Marathonläufer oder zum Body Builder. Man braucht dafür enormes Durchhaltevermögen um das mal als Vergleich zu bringen. Spass entsteht trotzdem, denn man ist auch Stolz auf das, was man bereits geschafft hat und der Spass entsteht dadurch, das ein weit entferntes Ziel immer näher kommt.
> 
> ...



Schlussendlich ist es jedem das seine. Für mich gilt: Ich bezahle Geld, und will Spass haben. Ich habe nicht viel Zeit, deshalb möchte ich in dieser wenigen Zeit, die mir bleibt, auch etwas "erleben". Naja... kaufe mir für die monatlichen Gebühren lieber etwas anderes, dass mir Spass macht. Meine Ausdauer an einem mittelmässigen MMO zu messen ist mir zu ~däHmlich~ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pitchpaw (19. November 2009)

das ganze würde dann wahrscheinlich nur über die itemkurve ablaufen wie zb in dem ps2 game monsterhunter. ich habe sehr viel zeit in dem game gelassen und auch ohne leveln kam keine richtige lange weile auf.
im endeffekt ist der stufenanstieg das selbe wie die equipspirale, die in den meisten games zum tragen kommt um die kunden bei der stange zu halten (ausnahme ist hier beispielsweise guild wars. später hat sich nurnoch der style der sets verändert, die stats waren gleich). wenn diese idee zuende gedacht wird ist es meiner meinung nach durchaus möglich ein mmo ohne level zu designen und wirtschaftlich rentabel zu machen.


----------



## Stancer (19. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Schlussendlich ist es jedem das seine. Für mich gilt: Ich bezahle Geld, und will Spass haben. Ich habe nicht viel Zeit, deshalb möchte ich in dieser wenigen Zeit, die mir bleibt, auch etwas "erleben". Naja... kaufe mir für die monatlichen Gebühren lieber etwas anderes, dass mir Spass macht. Meine Ausdauer an einem mittelmässigen MMO zu messen ist mir zu ~däHmlich~
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja, ich mach Ausdauersport und gebe pro Jahr gut 500€ für Ausrüstung aus. Meine Ziele sind auch gesetzt, neue Bestmarken etc. und ich kalkuliere über mehrere Jahre hinweg und es macht mir Spass. Es ist manchmal ein Qual sich zum Training zu schleppen aber dann denkt man daran, was man alles schon geschafft hat und das tröstet über alles hinweg. Ständig werde ich gefragt wie ich das Durchhalte und viele sagen mir, das sie es selber schon versucht haben aber nie durchgehalten haben. Ne Antwort darauf kann ich eigentlich nie geben. Ich sage immer nur : Irgendwann erreicht man einen Punkt wo das Aufgeben zu viel Verlust bedeuten würde und daraus kommt auch der Spass. 

Was heisst hier btw mittelmäßiges MMO ? Ob gut oder schlecht unterliegt dem Auge des Betrachters. Technisch gesehen ist Aion ein Top MMO und hat weit mehr zu bieten als alle anderen MMORPG zu ihrer Zeit so kurz nach dem Release !


----------



## Bexx13 (19. November 2009)

"Skill" ist immer eine Mischung aus Entscheidungsfähigkeit, taktischem Verständnis (inkl. gutem Überblick über das gesamte Geschehen) und Motorik.

Das MMO, welches alle 3 Dinge am besten forderte ist für mich immer noch Jumpgate. Ein 3D-Space-Shooter ist in dieser Hinsicht die Krönung, wenn eine vernünftige realistische Engine zu Grunde liegt. Man braucht zusätzlich noch gutes räumliches Denken, ganz abgesehen vom Aiming an sich. Dagegen sind normale Shooter und erst recht (Fantasy-) Rollenspiele leicht.

Genauso sind Racingsims (damit mein ich nicht Arcade-Racer sondern "Rennsimulationen"), die man online gegen andere Spieler spielt, die Sorte an spielen, in denen man seine Skills nur durch ganz viel Übung trainiert.

Wer einmal sowas gespielt hat, kann über die benötigten "Skills" in den meisten MMORPGs nur müde Lächeln.

"Schwer" waren Bossfights zb. zu Classic Wow Zeiten, Cthun oder diverses in Naxx, das war noch etwas Herausforderndes, da war absolutes Teamplay und Selfsupport gefordert. Sowas hab ich bisher auch noch nicht wieder erlebt, weder in BC ( WotlK nicht mehr gespielt ) und auch nicht in TR oder WAR (HdrO und AoC kann ich nicht beurteilen - nie gespielt). Ob Aion sowas irgendwann zu bieten hat, muss man dann erst sehen.

Vieles in Aion ist Time- und Money-Sink, trotzdem finde ich das Kampfsystem ansprechend herausfordernd. Mobgruppen amok-kloppen geht nicht und Solo-Elite-Kloppen fordert ebenso Konzentration wie eine gewisse Erfahrung mit seiner Klasse ab. Eine starre Rotation kann man sich zwar einigermassen zurecht legen, trotzdem muss man jederzeit flexibel bleiben, weil nicht immer alles "auslöst", weil spezielle Ketten unterbrochen werden, wenn ein Mob resistet, und die Mobs auch ihre klassentypischen Skills benutzen.

Deswegen macht mir dieses Spiel Spass, ob man jetzt ewig braucht um zu leveln oder nicht, ist dabei "in erster Linie zweitrangig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leute, die sich auf das Mehr an EXP freuen und warten, werden m.E. wohl enttäuscht werden.
Ich kanns aber auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich bin mittlerweile 41 und konnte mich nie über fehlende Quests beschweren. Liegt evtl. aber auch daran, dass ich freiwillig zwischendurch auch Nonquestmobs haue oder diverse Dinge grinde (Nebelmähnen-Haare und ähnliches).
Die Einstellung der Entwickler in dieser Hinsicht gefällt mir, und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Der gewisse "Grindfaktor" stört mich dabei in keinster Weise, eben weil mir das Kampfsystem bockt. Aber viele bekommen beim leisesten Gedanken an *flüster* "grinden" schon Alpträume und lehnen sowas von vornherein ab, ohne sich dabei bewusst zu sein, dass sie genau das seit ewigen Zeiten in allen möglichen MMOS schon immer getan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Bexx


----------



## Seydo (20. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Durchhaltevermögen gehört sehr wohl zum "Skill" dazu.
> 
> Man wird auch nicht über Nacht zum Marathonläufer oder zum Body Builder. Man braucht dafür enormes Durchhaltevermögen um das mal als Vergleich zu bringen. Spass entsteht trotzdem, denn man ist auch Stolz auf das, was man bereits geschafft hat und der Spass entsteht dadurch, das ein weit entferntes Ziel immer näher kommt.
> 
> ...



Man kann sport aber nicht mit einem Computerspiel vergleichen, und ich kenn kaum Menschen die Spontan sagen "ich möchte Marathonläufer werden" sondern einfach spaß an dem sport an sich haben, und ich gluab ohne spaß tut sich das auch keiner an nur damit er einer ist.

Auserdem wird ein Sportler immer am limit Sport treiben, und eben nicht wie in AIon im solospiel im leerlauf.

Wie gesagt, ich hab nichts dagegen wenn das leveln lange dauert, Aber dann muss es auch so gestaltet werden das es dabei interessant ist, ich hab Final fantasy Xi gespielt und spiele viele offline games, wie zb ,rockband wo ich auch nicht an einen tag fähig war alles auf Experte zu spielen.

Der unterschied ist einfach, es ist da wenigens abwechslungsreich, oder interessant.

Bei Final fantasy So wie bei Rockband spielt man immer am limit, bei Aion eben nicht, man spielt immer am monotonen limit.

Und du behauptest jetzt mit deinen beispiel wieder das der weg das ziel ist, ich will aber kein MMO spielen wo ich mir das ziel setze 50 zu werden und das "langweilige durchhalten" als skill bewertet wird.

Ich will ein spiel das mich etwa schnell in die interessanten stellen bringt, oder ein spiel das die zeit nutz um es wenigens interessant und abwechslungsreich zu gestalten, das seh ich in Aion leider nicht, Final fantasy und Herr der Ringe sind dem spiel da weit vorraus.

Das einzigste was in Aion abwechslung bietet ist das PvP, das Problem ist aber das frische spieler im moment im PvP nichts Reißen können, etwa sie werden gegankt, oder sie sind so low das sie die Mobs an den Artefakten nicht treffen, und ich glaub kaum ein spieler will dann seine zeit lange im PvP verbringen, ihch abs ein par tage gemacht, danach wurds mir aber zu sinnlos.

Mir ist es jetzt letzendlich egal, ich bin jetzt auch bald an der 40+ grenze, aber wie gesagt, es war meiste zeit mehr als langweilig, ohne die Elite gebiete wo man in der langezogenen monotonen zeit wenigens ein bischen gefördert wird, hätte Aion glaub ich extreme probleme, denn das Solo gameplay fördert nicht, ist monoton, und zieht sich dazu leider sinnlos in die länge.

ich wär ja dafür gewesen das sie AIon gleich als Pures gruppenspiel raus gebracht hätten, Dann wär es in der zeit fördernt und ne herausfoderung, ohne herausforderung und einseitigen gameplay wird so was eben monoton, und wenn dann auch noch ein extrem langgezogenes gameplay dazu kommt dann fehlt einfach die motivation und der spaß, es gibt zwar auch leute die wirklich spaß daran haben sich auf ne platform zu stellen, und dann einfach hintereinander ohne probleme 3k mobs zu töten, ich , und sicher viele andere spieler, gehören leider nicht dazu, manche halten durch, manche nicht, aber wenn ich 50 bin werd ich garantiert nie sagen ich habe "skill" nur weil ich mich bis 50 durchgelangweilt habe.



> Eine starre Rotation kann man sich zwar einigermassen zurecht legen, trotzdem muss man jederzeit flexibel bleiben, weil nicht immer alles "auslöst", weil spezielle Ketten unterbrochen werden, wenn ein Mob resistet, und die Mobs auch ihre klassentypischen Skills benutzen.



hmm, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab als jäger 3 ketten angriffe und muss im kampf alle benutzen, sonst mach ich keinen schaden, ansonsten hab ich nur noch CC die ich im kampf nur im pvp wirklich benutze, das ich die also im normalen kampf nicht einsetze ist dh klar...ich seh da ebenfals beim Jäger nicht die Flexibilität, sondern genau das was ich in WOW auch bemengel, eine langweilige Starre rotation die für jeden Kampf reicht, und das bischen Kiten das wohl jeder hinkriegt macht es für mich auch nicht schwerer.



> Deswegen macht mir dieses Spiel Spass, ob man jetzt ewig braucht um zu leveln oder nicht, ist dabei "in erster Linie zweitrangig"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist das selbe wie die Arbeit in deutschland, sie ist vorhanden, aber sie lohnt nicht, Ein Harz IV emfänger verdient meist gleichviel oder mehr als nen Arbeitender...

So siehts auch in Aion aus, bis auf die Kampanien quest verdient ein arbeitsloser grinder mehr exp als ein ständig hin und her rennender quester der für seine quest dann auch noch kaum exp bekommt.

Quest sind im moment sinnlos und ich hab gehoft das der Patch genau das behebt, denn mir macht das Questen spaß, selbst wenns nichts anderes ist als eine methode um spieler zu verschiedenen ecken zu treiben, gibt es einen doch ne aufgabe die ab und zu wenigens story technisch sogar interessant ist, und das fehlt eben, sie sind zwar da, aber sie taugen nichts, ich vergleich sie gern mit der Explosionsfalle von meinen Jäger die in 1 von 100 fällen mal sich aktiviert und nen furz schaden macht, in den 99 fällen resisten die gegner aber^^



> Aber viele bekommen beim leisesten Gedanken an *flüster* "grinden" schon Alpträume und lehnen sowas von vornherein ab, ohne sich dabei bewusst zu sein, dass sie genau das seit ewigen Zeiten in allen möglichen MMOS schon immer getan haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es IST, nur noch gegrinde in Aion, und das problem das leute damit haben ist eben das es Monoton ist.

Final fantasy ist zwar auch nur Gegrinde, denn die quest bringen nicht mal exp, aber das Interessante dabei ist das die quest wenigens Groß und Episch sind, sie bringen mir zwar nicht direkt EXP oder items aber dafür füg ich mich dabei dem krieg in der welt an und bekomme manchmal besondere belohnungen, dazu ist die story jedes mal super und mit Zwischenszenen insziniert.

Du wirst sehen was anders ist, die Verpackung, und die ist eben bei Aion bewust offen, die Entwickler haben das geheule von nicht selbständig und nicht logisch denkenden leuten verfolgt und meinen jetzt, das ist Positiv, seh ich aber nicht so.

COD ist nur sinnloses rumgeballer und Rollenspiele sind auch jedes mal nur monster gekloppe, das gute ist, sie sind so schön verpackt das sie drotzdem interessant bleiben, Final Fantasy ist genau deswegen so erfolgreich (auch die offline games) denn die verpackung ist zucker zucker süß und man möchte immer weiter schlecken.

Aion fühlt sich bei mir grad so an (besonders die Community) das sie bitter ist und es meist nur leute spielen die meinen das sie "hart" sind und auch das bittere lutschen, oder wie diese Fischermens Frensch bonbons.... sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach, da es sich aber um ein Computerspiel handelt und es in erster linie spaß machen soll versteh ich das schwanz verlgeich verhalten in dieser form sowieso wieder nicht.


----------



## Randor2 (20. November 2009)

Das war doch mal ein richtig schön geschriebener und so gut es eben geht objektiv gehaltener Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mehr Leute so schreiben und argumentieren würden wär dein letzter Kritikpunkt (Community) schon Geschichte.

Ich kann dir nur in einigen Punkten nicht zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde das der Rahmen den einem Aion liefert auf jeden Fall potential hat und auch insich sehr stimmig ist.
Was man aus diesem Grundgerüst macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ob man jetzt stur sich an einen Fleck stellt und grindet, oder ob man Qs durchhaut und auch versucht Stufe 50 so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen, oder ob man das ganze auf sich wirken lässt.

Ich hab auch schonmal das Ts aus gemacht, die Musik laut gedreht und bin einfach durch nen Wald "spaziert" oder im Abyss weit draußen rumgesegelt.

Und nö mit Rollenspiel hab ich nicht viel am Hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß ist was man selbst draus macht solange die Möglichkeiten gegeben sind...und auch die Questtexte sind durchaus lesenswert und erzählen gute Geschichten.

Und wenn man auf sowas mal gar nicht steht und trotzdem Abwechslung haben will....PvP-->Craften-->Instanzen-->Grinden-->Quests. Man muss ja nicht ein Ding 3 Stunden lang machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehts übrigens wie dir...wegen mir könnten die Quests auch keine XP bringen sonderen einfach nur die Geschichte erzählen...ich mags einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Kampagnenquests sind ja nochmal ein Schmankerl extra.


Gruß Randor


----------



## Seydo (20. November 2009)

> Ich persönlich finde das der Rahmen den einem Aion liefert auf jeden Fall potential hat und auch insich sehr stimmig ist.
> Was man aus diesem Grundgerüst macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ob man jetzt stur sich an einen Fleck stellt und grindet, oder ob man Qs durchhaut und auch versucht Stufe 50 so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen, oder ob man das ganze auf sich wirken lässt.



Ich fand die ersten 25 level fand ich es auch spannend, ab dem Abyss karm bei mir etwas ernüchterung, ich denk das spiel Prinzip ist mir noch zu einseitig, wenn ich jetzt aber bald 50 hab werdi ch soiweso in meinen LIeblingsteil (PvP) kommen, durchgehalten habi ch aber eher da ich nicht 50 euro+nen monat und CE extra umsonst ausgeben wollte^^

Andersrum kenn ich jemand aus meiner klasse (Keine schulklasse, Weiterbildung, die schulzeit ist schon ne weile rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der von stunde 1 in Aion nur gegrindet hat einfach weil ihn die spiele so mehr spaß machen, ist wohl eventuell auch einfach eine frage des geschmacks, warum sollt es auch nicht von jeder Art MMO welche geben, das Mainstream feld ist wohl durch WoW und Hdro genug abgedeckt.



> Ich hab auch schonmal das Ts aus gemacht, die Musik laut gedreht und bin einfach durch nen Wald "spaziert" oder im Abyss weit draußen rumgesegelt.



Das soiweso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die musik ist super und TS hab ich in dem spiel noch nie angemacht, selbst wenns gefordert wurde, ich lass mir dadurch nicht die Stimmung des spiels kaput machen^^


----------



## Randor2 (20. November 2009)

Vollkommen richtig, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Deswegen is es doch toll dass wir mittlerweile so ein vielfältiges MMO Angebot haben aus dem wir auswählen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das Ts hab ich meistens schon an, weil die Legion einfach super ist und man sich so wunderbar unterhalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (20. November 2009)

Zu der sache von vorhin ist mir noch was eingefallen.

Ich bin der meinung das MMOs allgemein sich im moment merkwürdig entwickeln, es gibt spiele die sind auf das Endgame aufgebaut und welche die auf den Spaß wärend des leveln aufgebaut sind, klar könn beide spiele beides bieten, drotzdem merkt man klar wo der fokus ist.

Ich bin der meinung das allgemein im moment alle MMOS auser final fantasy den fokus auf das Endgame setzen.

Große richtige Raid instanzen kommen erst auf Maximal level, obwohl man sie auch früher setzen könnte, PvP ist auf 50 Balanced, warum nicht auch in unteren bereich? Ich weiß es ist schwer, unmöglich wär es aber nich, und grad ein spiel das den fokus nicht nur auf max level setz sollte auch da balance setzen.

Mein beispiel mal wieder, final fantasy.

Diesmal aber nicht den alten teil, sondern den neuen teil.

Die entwickler sind sich der Problematik des "aufleveln" um am endgame teilzunehmen klar geworden (wie gesagt in final fantasy XI gibts so was nicht) und haben deswegen in dem neuen teil ganz auf Level verzichtet, grad um das problem zu lösen was bei den MMOs momentan da ist, damit man jederzeit alles machen kann.

Die frage ist also, möcht ich als spieler monate lang leveln nur um zu den teilen zu kommen die ich wirklich machen will? Manche klassen können es klar früher (zb Sorcerer und Jäger in sachen PvP) Manche klassen können es wiederum nicht und müssen sich durchbeisen und haben in bestimmten teilen eher weniger spaß.

Das ganze mal zu der frage eines Users warum alle leute immer so schnell wie möglich auf das Maximal level wollen, und das war meine antwort und meinung dazu.


----------



## pooboon (20. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und Skill definiert sich dann darüber die Maus über das Ziel zu halten und klick klick zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde sagen das deine Kompetenzen da sehr begrenzt sind. Ich habe FPS für ein, von EA gesponsortes Team gespielt und kann dir sagen, dass Aim (klick klick auf ein ziel machen) fast den kleinsten Anteil ausmacht bei dem , was man "skill" nennt. 

Skill beinhaltet Übersicht, sekundengenaues Timing, Kommunikation, Erfahrung, Movement, Taktik und Flexibilität auf den Gegner zu reagieren bzw ihn zum Reagieren zu zwingen.

Vieles von diesen Dingen findet man in MMo´s ebenfalls wieder + die Klassen / Equipkomponente. Man braucht also auch "Skill" für MMo´s - da aber bei diesem Genre sehr selten faire und ausgeglichene Kämpfe (bedingt durch Klassen/Eq/Spieleranzahl pro team) stattfinden - rückt Skill weitaus mehr in den Hintergrund, als es zb bei einem Shooter der Fall ist.

---------------------

Irgendwer hat davon gesprochen das wir zur Zeit eine vielfalt an mmo´s zur auswahl haben. 

Ich finde das keineswegs - fast alle spielen sich nahezu identisch und heben sich zu wenig voneinander ab um das, für meine Begriffe, Vielfalt zu nennen.  Es scheint allerdings ein paar Lichter am Horizont zu geben, wo das gesamte Spielkonzept in eine andere Richtung geht (für mich spreche ich da von earthrise) und ganz andere Ansätze verspricht.

Leider wird sich erst noch zeigen wie gut diese Aspekte umgesetzt werden und beurteilen kann man das erst sofern es Einladungen für die Beta gibt.


----------



## teroa (20. November 2009)

smoothfox schrieb:


> Bei Lotro war's auch so, als sie höhere EXP für die Quests reingepatcht haben, dass man wenn man die schon abgeschlossen hatte, trotzdem angerechnet bekommen hat.



ja du darfst nicht vergessen HDRO ist nen westliches MMORPG und aion ist nen asiagrinder...


----------



## Desmondio (20. November 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ja du darfst nicht vergessen HDRO ist nen westliches MMORPG und aion ist nen asiagrinder...




und du bist nen WoW Flameboy.


Soviel dazu.

Ich find die Exp erhöhung ist zu niedrig ausgefallen.

Desmo


----------



## battschack (20. November 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> und du bist nen WoW Flameboy.
> 
> 
> Soviel dazu.
> ...




Ich glaube inzwischen kaum das Ncsoft sich nen dreck drumm kümmern wird mit den ep. Die werden erst dammit anfangen sobald alle 50 erreicht haben und ans twinken denken oder so vorher wirds nix denk ich : )


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ja du darfst nicht vergessen HDRO ist nen westliches MMORPG und aion ist nen asiagrinder...


Ich mag LOTRO. Es ist sozusagen mein Rückzugs-MMORPG, was Atmosphäre und Storyline anbelangt. Aber es in Hinblick auf Grinden gegen Aion zu stellen, ist Quatsch. Gerade HDRO online hat nämlich neben dem bei allen MMORPGs üblichen Quest-Grinden auch noch einen speziellen Grind im sog. Buch der Taten. Hunderte Mobs von der immer gleichen Art zu verhauen, ohne eine Story oder sonst etwas, einfach nur stumpfes Umhauen, das ist Grinden wie es im Buche steht ... in diesem Falle sogar wörtlich, nämlich im Buch der Taten. 

Das einzige MMORPG bei dem man dem Grinden zwar nicht völlig entgehen kann, wo es aber im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz (WOW, HDRO, Aion .. AOC kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil nie gespielt) relativ reduziert ist, das ist WAR, da man dort über PVP (RvR) levelt bzw. wichtiges Equip großteils bzw. teilweise sogar ausschließlich über PVP (RvR) erhält. Ansonsten nehmen sich die anderen MMORPGs in Bezug auf Grinden nicht viel. Was sich ändert, ist die Verpackung. Aber nicht der Grind als solches.


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Ich find die Exp erhöhung ist zu niedrig ausgefallen.
> 
> Desmo


Ich finde sie ausreichend, vorausgesetzt, dass man nicht nur den Fortschritt des eigenen Levels, sondern auch noch jenen seiner Handwerkskünste vorantreibt. Handwerk wird, kommt mir vor, was den xp-Gewinn anbelangt, leicht unterschätzt. Da kommt in Summe durch das Sammeln und Weiterverarbeiten einiges zusammen. Das fällt nur nicht so auf, weil es bei einem einzelnen Sammeln und einem einzelnen Weiterverarbeiten vergleichsweise gering ist, in Summe aber wirkt es sich schon hübsch aus.


----------



## wackalion (20. November 2009)

Hi,

Wo ist denn die XP Erhöhung? Mir ist keine aufgefallen..Die XP die bis nächstens level benötigt wurde ist gleich geblieben und die quests die ich im Log habe, und das snd 29 von 30 möglichen, haben haar genau die gleichen EXP wie vorher. Nur die Änderung das jetzt bei manchen gleich der Titel mit bei steht.

Klärt mich bitte auf. Ich spiele Aion trotzdem sau gerne mit meinem L39 Kantor


----------



## Sarazin (20. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?!

Warum sollte NC die EP erhöhen oder die benötigten EP senken?
Damit alle schnell Lvl 50 werden und sehen, dass das Spiel auf Max-Lvl nix zu bieten hat... da würden die sich ja ins eigene Knie schiessen!

Und wer jetzt schreit: "level erst mal auf 50 du hast das noch nicht erreicht", der sollte mir und allen anderen die Frage beantworten was denn bitte dazukommt, wenn man die Maximalstufe erreicht hat?!
Ich habe mich mit einigen Spielern höherrangigen Levels unterhalten und die einhellige Meinung ist: "Wenn NCSoft nicht zulegt, geht das Spiel unter wie AoC".


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?!
> 
> Warum sollte NC die EP erhöhen oder die benötigten EP senken?
> Damit alle schnell Lvl 50 werden und sehen, dass das Spiel auf Max-Lvl nix zu bieten hat... da würden die sich ja ins eigene Knie schiessen!
> ...


Einzelaussagen sind sinnlos. Ich habe mit einigen höherrangigen Levels geredet, und die sagen mir einhellig so wie es ist, soll es auf alle Fälle bleiben, auf keinen Fall soll's leichter werden, denn was heute bei Aion bleibt und von WOW kommt, das sind die hartgesottenen Gamer wie man so in den ersten 2 Jahren bei WOW erleben durfte, bevor dort der vollkommene Massenwahnsinn ausbrach. 

Was sagt uns das jetzt? Dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Was dem einen missbehagt, das kommt dem anderen gerade recht. Gut, dass es verschiedene MMORPGs für verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, da findet hoffentlich jeder das Spiel, das ihm taugt. Noch dazu, wo der große Markt von Aion derzeit nicht in Europa liegt, auch nicht in den USA, sondern in Asien. Dort hat es eine Spielerschaft von 2 Millionen, wie ich unlängst las. Wir vergessen gerne: gemessen an der Bevölkerung ist Europa nur der Nasenpoppel Asiens, und nicht mehr.

Von dem Quatsch, dass das Spiel auf 50 nichts zu bieten hätte mal ganz zu schweigen. Aion ist ein PvEvP, und gerade vom P am Ende findet man in den höheren Leveln immer mehr. Aber klar, für PVE-Spieler die schnell leveln und rasch Epixxx abgreifen wollen, ist das Spiel sicher nichts. Die werden bei WOW bestens bedient und haben gar keinen Grund sich an Aion zu versuchen.


----------



## wackalion (21. November 2009)

Hi,

Mir geht es nicht darum schnell 50 zu werden. Ich frage nur ob jemand von euch die EXP Erhöhung irgendwo bemerkt hat. Sei es an einzelnen Quests oder sonst wo.

Ich spiele Aion sehr gerne und bin immer noch von dem Game begeistert!


----------



## Shinar (21. November 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum schnell 50 zu werden. Ich frage nur ob jemand von euch die EXP Erhöhung irgendwo bemerkt hat. Sei es an einzelnen Quests oder sonst wo.
> 
> Ich spiele Aion sehr gerne und bin immer noch von dem Game begeistert!



Fest steht derzeit nur, dass man beim Handwerk eine leichte Erhöhung bemerkt. Von den Quests habe ich nichts gelesen, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass es nur die aller, aller wenigsten betrifft.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum schnell 50 zu werden. Ich frage nur ob jemand von euch die EXP Erhöhung irgendwo bemerkt hat. Sei es an einzelnen Quests oder sonst wo.
> 
> Ich spiele Aion sehr gerne und bin immer noch von dem Game begeistert!


Doch, es wurden etliche Quests erhöht. Es gibt irgendwo eine (unvollständige) Liste der Quests mit xp-Erhöhung ... ich weiß nur gerade nicht mehr, in welchem Forum ich die las ... einfach mal nachgooglen, würde ich sagen. 

Handwerk - sowohl sammeln wie verarbeiten - bringt jetzt ca. 30% mehr xp-Punkte.


----------



## MoVedder (22. November 2009)

Hier wird so viel BS gelabert, so vielOfftopic, dass ist ja unglaublich LOL!

Hat der Patch nun die Auswirkung, dass, das lvln  angenehmer und einfacher von statten geht, oder ist es einfach ne "Scheinerhöhung", bei der einfach im Endkontent die exp von quest erhöht wurde?

Ich mein, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich selbst stehe atm vor der Entscheidung 30€ für das Spiel hinzublättetrn, kann daher nicht viel über das Spiel aussagen, dennoch frage ich mich wirklich was sich die Macher von dem Spiel eigentlich vorstellen?

Spieler, welche sich eh schon bis in den Endcontent gezockt haben, höhren eh nicht auf, auch wenn die exp Kurve so viel krasser steigt, denn sie sind die Freaks!

Spieler wiederum, welche sich im loweren lvl Bereich bwegen, die casuals, diese brauchen ein Exp Boost!, eine Animierung, dass jede eben nicht die Lust am zocken verlieren!

Naja wayne, ich denke ich werde das Spiel mal probieren ! =), scheint ja lustig zu sein, 

mfG


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. November 2009)

ich meine ich habe nach dem patch für ein paar quests mehr ep bekommen, aufjedenfall wurden die belohnung neben ep verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. November 2009)

hab grade wieder n twink angefangen und merk das doch deutlich...
grade was die Sammelep angeht
vorher 60 jetzt 91 !!
das is schon enorm


----------



## Nàrdinel (23. November 2009)

Ich finde auch das man etwas merkt. Es soll ja auch nicht zu heftig werde. Ein bisschen mehr für die ein oder andere Q, ein bisschen mehr fürs Sammeln, das finde ich sehr gut so! Wenn NC es ala WoW gemacht hätte, wäre ich sehr enttäuscht. Aber sie haben ja selber gesagt, das sie das leveln auf keinenfall zu einfach machen wollen. Nur flüssiger...


----------



## tamirok (23. November 2009)

das spiel hat NOCH nichts zu bieten das stimmt noch sind zu wenige 50 warts ab bis ca 500 50 sind dann meld dich bei mir und schreib nochmal das es nix zu bieten hat (auf einem server nicht verstreut!)


----------



## Klos1 (23. November 2009)

Also, ich weiß nicht. Hier reden alle von Wow und massentauglicher Einheitsbrei. Mag sein, daß Wow nun auch für Casuals einiges zu bieten hat und das ist auch gut so.
Es hat aber genauso auch was für Leute zu bieten, die viel zocken. Das man irgendwelche Ober-Nerds, die jeden Tag ihren kompletten Feierabend mit Wow daddeln verbringen nicht bedienen kann, daß ist klar.

Nun zu Aion: Auch wenn ich das Spiel bisher ganz gut finde und bisher noch Spass daran habe, so finde ich schon, daß die XP der Quests und damit meine ich fast alle Quests deutlich angehoben werden sollte. Ich bin zwar erst 23 aber ich habe bisher schon soviele Quests gesehen, die gerade mal soviel bringen, wie wenn ich 2-3 Mobs umklatsche.

Und das hat dann nichts mit Schwierigkeitsgrad beim leveln zu tun, daß ist in meinen Augen einfach nur Schwachsinn und künstliche, völlig sinnfreie Dehnung des Contents.
Dann lieber weniger XP bei den Mobs und dafür dann ordentlich XP bei den Quests. Aber das geht ja nicht, weil es von hinten bis vorn an der Masse der Quests fehlt.

Also, so gern ich Aion bisher auch spiele, aber das lässt sich einfach nicht mehr schön reden, meiner Meinung nach. Das ist einfach für den Hugo, wenn sich die meisten Quests schlicht nicht rentieren.


----------



## Madrix00 (23. November 2009)

die XP finde ich gut wie sie jehtz ist und mal ehrlich wir wollen was vom spielen sehen und nicht nur schnell max level ereichen.
MMO sind hat für ne Langere Zeit gedacht bis man Max level hat


----------



## Klos1 (23. November 2009)

Madrix00 schrieb:


> die XP finde ich gut wie sie jehtz ist und mal ehrlich wir wollen was vom spielen sehen und nicht nur schnell max level ereichen.
> MMO sind hat für ne Langere Zeit gedacht bis man Max level hat



Was hat denn das damit zu tun? Meinst du, du siehst mehr vom Spiel, wenn du irgendwo verweilen musst, um Hundertschaften an Mobs zu killen, als wie wenn du die Welt erkundest, in dem du nach und nach deinen Questcontent nachgehst, der auch entsprechend belohnt wird? Sorry, aber das halte ich ja mal für absoluten Schwachsinn. Du siehst die gleichen Gegenden vielleicht länger, aber am Ende hast du auch nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Type your name here (27. November 2009)

Hätte auch mal ne Frage und zwar:

Einige Quests wurden ja mit Ep angehoben aber wie siehts mit der Mob Ep aus?
Denn wenn ich in ner Gruppe normale mobs haue zu 3-4 dann bleibt auf 25+ nur ca 1k bis 1,2k ep für jeden Spieler übrich also effektiv find ich das nicht....

Hat sich das auch geändert?

mfg


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> denn was heute bei Aion bleibt und von WOW kommt, das sind die hartgesottenen Gamer wie man so in den ersten 2 Jahren bei WOW erleben durfte, bevor dort der vollkommene Massenwahnsinn ausbrach.



Da musste ich jetzt lachen. Wow war von Anfang ein MMO das auf Einfachheit und für die Massen ausgelegt war.


----------



## Boccanegra (27. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da musste ich jetzt lachen. Wow war von Anfang ein MMO das auf Einfachheit und für die Massen ausgelegt war.


Nein. So redet jemand, der nicht von Anfang an dabei war. Wenn doch: mach einen Screen von Deiner Accountabrechnung, dass ich sehen kann, ob Du den Freimonat im Feber 2005 hattest. Das ist mein Nachweis, jetzt schnell gemacht: Boccanegra Account

Heute will ja jeder damals dabei gewesen sein ... ich schätze, die meisten in der gleichen Weise wie Sarkocy beim Mauerfall.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nein. So redet jemand, der nicht von Anfang an dabei war. Wenn doch: mach einen Screen von Deiner Accountabrechnung, dass ich sehen kann, ob Du den Freimonat im Feber 2005 hattest. Das ist mein Nachweis, jetzt schnell gemacht: Boccanegra Account




Ich schließe mich Tikume an, er hat einfach recht. WoW war auch damals schon ein Einstiegs-MMO. 

Und bitte schön: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3014/accshintuargar.jpg


----------



## OldboyX (27. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nein. So redet jemand, der nicht von Anfang an dabei war. Wenn doch: mach einen Screen von Deiner Accountabrechnung, dass ich sehen kann, ob Du den Freimonat im Feber 2005 hattest. Das ist mein Nachweis, jetzt schnell gemacht: Boccanegra Account
> 
> Heute will ja jeder damals dabei gewesen sein ... ich schätze, die meisten in der gleichen Weise wie Sarkocy beim Mauerfall.



Doch war es, da muss man Tikume auf jeden Fall Recht geben. Vor allem im Vergleich zu den MMOs die sonst auf dem Markt / bekannt waren zu der Zeit, war WoW sehr Casual-, Einsteiger- und Solofreundlich.


----------



## Boccanegra (27. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Doch war es, da muss man Tikume auf jeden Fall Recht geben. Vor allem im Vergleich zu den MMOs die sonst auf dem Markt / bekannt waren zu der Zeit, war WoW sehr Casual-, Einsteiger- und Solofreundlich.


Das ist nicht der Punkt. Meine Originalaussage, auf die sich Tikume bezieht, war folgende:



> Einzelaussagen sind sinnlos. Ich habe mit einigen höherrangigen Levels geredet, und die sagen mir einhellig so wie es ist, soll es auf alle Fälle bleiben, auf keinen Fall soll's leichter werden, denn was heute bei Aion bleibt und von WOW kommt, das sind die hartgesottenen Gamer wie man so in den ersten 2 Jahren bei WOW erleben durfte, bevor dort der vollkommene Massenwahnsinn ausbrach.



Ich vergleich darin das WOW zum Zeitpunkt des Release mit dem WOW von heute. Und bezeichne die Gamer von damals als "hartgesotten" im Vergleich zu dem, was sich heute in dem Spiel herumtreibt. Doktortitel brauchte man damals für das Spiel keinen, auch keine olympischen Ambitionen. Aber wenn Du oder Shintuargar damals auch bei einem Raid gewesen seid, dann müsstet ihr das doch kennen, die Raidabende, in denen man einen Encounter erst einlernen musste, wo man sich von Wipe zu Wipe vorwärtstastete bis schließlich bei 40 Mann der Encounter soweit verstanden wurde, dass man wieder ein Stück weiterkam. Und wie oft seid ihr in MC gewesen, um das T1 zu vervollständigen? Ich erinnere mich auch an unsere ersten Besuche in Zul Gurub und die Probleme die wir da noch mit Hakkar hatten. Was war die Folge? Wir riefen einen Vorbereitungstag aus, sammelten wie wild alle möglichen Kräuter um Flasks zu brauen, und die konnte man nicht einfach so zusammenbrauen, sondern man musste dazu zum Labor nach Scholo rein. Oder was würden denn Jäger - das war meine Mainklasse  - heute sagen, könnten sie an eine Waffe wie den Rhok'Delar nur über eine Questreihe kommen wie eben die epische Jägerquest? 

Vergleiche das jetzt mit der Situation heute, nimm einen WOW-Spieler der erst mit BC anfing, oder gar erst mit LK, wo die Tendenz der Erleichterungen und Beschleunigung für die Spieler von Blizzard nochmals verschärft wurde. Ja, dann sind die Spieler des ersten Jahres zwar keine Genies gewesen, auch keine Olympioniken im MMORG-Genre; aber im Vergleich zu dem, was sich heute so rumtreibt mussten sie eine gewisse Hartnäckigkeit haben, andernfalls es eben kein T1, kein Weiterkommen im Raidcontent und bestimmte Encounter für sie nicht zu packen gewesen wären. Sie waren eben, im Vergleich zu heute, hartgesottener. Die kommen zu Aion und sind nicht gleich angepisselt weil es so zäh vorangeht, oder weil man ein Handwerk nicht an einem Tag auf das Max bringt; LK-WOW-Spieler hingegen, die kennen das nicht, legen auch zumeist den LK-WOW-Maßstab ans Spiel und rufen fortwährend "wäh, schlechtes Spiel". Und warum? Weil sie eine gewisse Hartnäckigkeit dafür brauchen, ein wenig hartgesotten sein müssten. Und das kennen sie nicht.

kurzer Nachtrag: ich finde übrigens Aion als Spiel nicht schwierig, auch hier muss man kein Olympionike des MMORPG sein, muss auch keinen Doktortitel mitbringen; dafür aber ein gewisses Maß an Hartnäckigkeit, andernfalls man mit dem Spiel sicher nicht zufrieden sein wird. Das war und ist die Quintessenz meiner Aussage.


----------



## OldboyX (27. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Punkt. Meine Originalaussage, auf die sich Tikume bezieht, war folgende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mag sein, dennoch ist und war WoW im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs ein "casual"-orientiertes MMO. Dies hat sich mit Wotlk nochmal verschärft, keine Frage, aber es ist sehr weit hergeholt, dass alle "hardcore WoWler der 1. Stunde" nun mit Aion glücklich werden. Das glaube ich kaum, denn auch WoW-Classic ist eben im entscheidenen Punkt, den die meisten "Quitter" so lautstark kritisieren nicht wie Aion und war es auch nie.

Aion führt vor allem eine Levelsituation wieder ein, die man aus Everquest und ähnlichen MMOs kennt (wer damals schon MMOs gespielt hat) und die eben seit WoW (vom 1. Tag weg) eigentlich aus der Bezahl-MMO Szene verschwunden ist:

- Man stellt sich mit einer Gruppe über x Stunden an einen bestimmten Ort und tötet dort Monster für XP
- Kite-Klassen haben den VOrteil, dies auch alleine machen zu können während andere Klassen auf Gruppen angewiesen sind
- Solo-Grind bei "schwächeren" Mobs geht auch - für alle Klassen, aber ist nicht so effizient

Diese Art von "Leveln" ist vielen Spielern, die erst seit WoW dieses Genre spielen komplett fremd und / oder zuwider. In WoW-Classic konnte man shon immer mit jeder Klasse ganz alleine sehr bequem auf 60leveln indem man Quests absolvierte und es gab zu jeder Zeit in jedem Levelbereich genügend Quests. Außerdem gab es zu keiner Zeit in WoW einen einzelnen Stufenaufstieg, für den man mehr als 7h benötigt hätte.

Mit dem XP-Loss beim Sterben führt Aion einen weiteren "alten Bekannten" wieder ein, den es seit WoW nicht mehr gibt im Genre.

Insofern würde ich dein Argument höchstens gelten lassen, dass viele Leute mit Aion glücklich werden, die vor WoW schon andere MMOs gespielt haben und gerade deshalb auch ein gutes Stück Nostalgie mitschwingt, was den guten alten Grind betrifft. Es kann sehr unterhaltsam sein, man lernt Leute kennen, wenn man Routine hat, bieten sich Chatgespräche an usw. Alles Dinge, die man im schnelllebigen und solo-orientierten WoW nicht unbedingt hatte (gerade in der Levelphase).


----------



## neoaion (27. November 2009)

da es bei aion eh noch keinen wirklichen endcontent gibt, ist es  mehr als sinnfrei den xp hinterher zu hetzen!
geniesst das leveln und hofft, dass nc soft den 50 er etwas neues bietet
ich habe einen 44 er und spiele mir jetzt jede klasse auf 30 hoch, das macht mehr spass als mit 50 keine aufgaben mehr zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (27. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aion führt vor allem eine Levelsituation wieder ein, die man aus Everquest und ähnlichen MMOs kennt (wer damals schon MMOs gespielt hat) und die eben seit WoW (vom 1. Tag weg) eigentlich aus der Bezahl-MMO Szene verschwunden ist:
> 
> - Man stellt sich mit einer Gruppe über x Stunden an einen bestimmten Ort und tötet dort Monster für XP


Konnte man bei WOW ursprünglich auch bzw. wurde auch bei WOW getan. Wenn man ganz tief in den Archiven gräbt, findet man noch alte Aussagen von Spielern, dass es für einen raschen Austieg im Level effizienter sei Quests gar nicht abzugeben, sondern einfach in einem bestimmten Gebiet Mobs zu töten. Magier zb., gerade in Kombination mit Priester. Ich habe meine Priesterin sogar zum Großteil so gemeinsam mit einem Magier gelevelt. Wir sind zb. in Duskwood rein in die Katakomben beim Ravens Hill und dort 2 Level-Ups immer hin und her gerannt, der Magier bombte und ich hielt ihn am Leben. 




OldboyX schrieb:


> - Kite-Klassen haben den VOrteil, dies auch alleine machen zu können während andere Klassen auf Gruppen angewiesen sind


Ebenso gemacht, mit meinem Main, meinem Jäger. Darunter auch Elite. Kennst Du die Made in den Pestländern? Elite-Gegner an der auch 5er Gruppen mal scheiterten? Konnte man damals als Jäger durch die halbe Spielwelt kiten, von den östlichen durch die westlichen Pesties und wieder zurück, und immer Serpentsting drauf bis sie daran starb. Ein Freund von mir hat dann später mit seinem Magier in Zul Gurub die Krokodile gefarmt, ging auch, wenn man gut spielte. 

Ich erinnere mich noch an den Typen, der auf meinem 2. Server - ich habe von einem PVP-Server der ersten Generation auf einen der ersten beiden RP-PVP gewechselt, was damals meinte: von vorne angefangen, Char-Transfer gab es im September 2005 noch nicht - der also als erster auf 60 kam. Nicht durch Quests, sondern durch effizientes Grinden. 

Der Unterschied ist halt, dass man damals zwei Wege hatte: man konnte Grinden oder questen, wobei Grinden eigentlich effizienter war, questen aber abwechslungsreicher. Ausserdem gab's da die Hysterie des "Endgames" noch nicht in dem Ausmaß wie später .. Hölle, wir waren das Endgame, wer wäre denn vor uns uns gewesen? 

Richtig ist, dass man nicht notwendigerweise auf eine Gruppe angewiesen war, um auf 60 zu kommen (auch wenn es damals noch sehr viele Gruppen- und Elitequests gab, die später aus dem Spiel entfernt oder zu Soloquests umgewandelt wurden).  Aber wo genau ist da der Unterschied zu Aion? Es ist doch auch in Aion locker möglich hochzuleveln ohne jemals auch nur in einer einzigen Gruppe gewesen zu sein. Ich sehe wenig Unterschiede zwischen WOW-Classic und Aion, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich vergleich darin das WOW zum Zeitpunkt des Release mit dem WOW von heute. Und bezeichne die Gamer von damals als "hartgesotten" im Vergleich zu dem, was sich heute in dem Spiel herumtreibt. Doktortitel brauchte man damals für das Spiel keinen, auch keine olympischen Ambitionen. Aber wenn Du oder Shintuargar damals auch bei einem Raid gewesen seid, dann müsstet ihr das doch kennen, die Raidabende, in denen man einen Encounter erst einlernen musste, wo man sich von Wipe zu Wipe vorwärtstastete bis schließlich bei 40 Mann der Encounter soweit verstanden wurde, dass man wieder ein Stück weiterkam. Und wie oft seid ihr in MC gewesen, um das T1 zu vervollständigen? Ich erinnere mich auch an unsere ersten Besuche in Zul Gurub und die Probleme die wir da noch mit Hakkar hatten. Was war die Folge? Wir riefen einen Vorbereitungstag aus, sammelten wie wild alle möglichen Kräuter um Flasks zu brauen, und die konnte man nicht einfach so zusammenbrauen, sondern man musste dazu zum Labor nach Scholo rein. Oder was würden denn Jäger - das war meine Mainklasse  - heute sagen, könnten sie an eine Waffe wie den Rhok'Delar nur über eine Questreihe kommen wie eben die epische Jägerquest?



Auch wenn wir uns jetzt langsam aber sicher offtopic bewegen, mag ich auch nochmal kurz darauf eingehen.

Ich raide seit Mitte 2005 mit einer dreimonatigen Unterbrechung während BC nun durchgängig. Ich sage nach wie vor, dass beispielsweise MC heutzutage eine Riesendiskussion in der Community lostreten würde, wenn sie Blizzard heute so einbauen würde. Diese Instanz hatte weder großartigen Anspruch, noch war sie sonderlich schön designed. Der eigentlich Anspruch - und das hast du ja auch selbst schon angesprochen - lag darin 40 Leute zu koodinieren und später zu motivieren. AFK-Autoshot-Jäger sind keine Mythos, Raidmember die bei jemanden auf folgen standen und wenn man Glück hatte beim Boss halbwegs anwesend waren auch nicht. Wieviele Raidleiter haben entnervt aufgegeben? Wir waren mit unserem Raid geschlagene 1 1/2 Jahre in MC unterwegs, damit manche noch ihre T2-Hose von Ragnaros bekommen. Leider waren oft die Hexerhosen drin, die dann in einem Splitter endeten. Viele meiner damaligen Raidkollegen waren genervt, keiner hatte mehr Bock auf diese Instanz. Leute, die für BWL schon ausgerüstet waren hörten daraufhin auf oder wechselten den Raid, neue Leute mussten(!) wieder durch MC gezogen werden um für BWL tauglich zu sein. Vorallem die Feueresistenzitems waren so eine Sache. Du kennst sicherlich ähnliche Dinge.

Die Sache mit Scholo ist auch so eine. Erstmal den schwarzen Lotus zu organiseren war eine Sache für sich. Aber sofern man noch nicht in BWL weit genug war, musste man jedesmal in den Raum von Frostraunen? Timesink ohne Ende und das hat für mich nichts mit Anspruch oder Hartnäckigkeit zu tun. Ich habe es gehasst, besonders dann wenn ich die Zeit benötigte, um selbst genug Buffmaterial ranzuschaffen. Und damals gab es ja noch keine Unterscheidung von Wächter und Kampfelexieren, da konntest du dich ja bis Oberkante Unterlippe zudröhnen mit allem was der Markt hergab. Für vier Stunden Raid habe ich oft vier Stunden farmen müssen (und wenn es Gold ist um das Zeug im AH zu schießen). Von den Peitscherwurzeln im Teufelswald will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Bei uns wurde sogar die Buffpflicht am Ende gelockert.

Wo ich dir recht geben muss, dass es keine Questreihen mehr gibt, um besondere Gegenstände zu erhalten (was sich mit Patch 3.3 zu ändern scheint). Auch Zugangsquests waren immer eine Sache, die für mich motivierend waren. Ich vermisse sicherlich auch einiges, wie sich WoW in Classic anfühlte, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Ein Grund ist aber sicherlich auch, dass beispielsweise Raidinstanzen ein neuer Aspekt im Spiel waren, die lila Gegenstände lieferten. Vielleicht deshalb denkt man mit Wehmut an MC zurück, obwohl die heute bei den Spielern gnadenlos durchfallen würde.

WoW hat sich verändert, gar keine Frage. Ich kenne viele ehemaligen Gefährten, die WoW nicht mehr spielen. Allerdings kommt auch nur für die wenigsten AION in Frage, wieso kann dir vermutlich nur jeder einzelne erklären. Ich empfinde AION als gutes Spiel, aber nicht als eines, was WoW-Classicspieler besonders anspricht (einige Gründe hat OldboyX treffenderweise schon angesprochen). Nach meinem empfinden zumindest, wenn du das anders sieht, ist das natürlich deine Meinung und auch ok.


----------



## OldboyX (27. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Konnte man bei WOW ursprünglich auch bzw. wurde auch bei WOW getan. Wenn man ganz tief in den Archiven gräbt, findet man noch alte Aussagen von Spielern, dass es für einen raschen Austieg im Level effizienter sei Quests gar nicht abzugeben, sondern einfach in einem bestimmten Gebiet Mobs zu töten. Magier zb., gerade in Kombination mit Priester. Ich habe meine Priesterin sogar zum Großteil so gemeinsam mit einem Magier gelevelt. Wir sind zb. in Duskwood rein in die Katakomben beim Ravens Hill und dort 2 Level-Ups immer hin und her gerannt, der Magier bombte und ich hielt ihn am Leben.



Schön, aber wie du selbst sagst hast du das ganze 2 Levels gemacht und es erforderte eine bestimmte Klassenkombo. Zudem ist nicht bestätigt, dass das effizienter ist/war. In WoW ist laut den gängigen Speedlevelingguides immer schon gezieltes Questen (natürlich mit Plan, welche qs man wann und wo macht) schneller gewesen als reines Grinden, sonst hätten viel mehr Leute durch grinden gelevelt. Außer natürlich man hat Hilfe, exploitet das "Tagging System" oder wird durch Inis gezogen, usw.



> Ebenso gemacht, mit meinem Main, meinem Jäger. Darunter auch Elite. Kennst Du die Made in den Pestländern? Elite-Gegner an der auch 5er Gruppen mal scheiterten? Konnte man damals als Jäger durch die halbe Spielwelt kiten, von den östlichen durch die westlichen Pesties und wieder zurück, und immer Serpentsting drauf bis sie daran starb. Ein Freund von mir hat dann später mit seinem Magier in Zul Gurub die Krokodile gefarmt, ging auch, wenn man gut spielte.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch an den Typen, der auf meinem 2. Server - ich habe von einem PVP-Server der ersten Generation auf einen der ersten beiden RP-PVP gewechselt, was damals meinte: von vorne angefangen, Char-Transfer gab es im September 2005 noch nicht - der also als erster auf 60 kam. Nicht durch Quests, sondern durch effizientes Grinden.
> 
> ...



Auch hier wieder, du hast ein paar Elites mit deinem Jäger gekited - schön. Wie oft und wie lange? Und vergleiche das zum Levelprozess eines Jäger, SMs oder Sorcs in Aion (wenn sie keine Inigänger sind).

Insgesamt verstehe ich dich überhaupt nicht. Du gibst an, dass man es in WoW zwar "konnte", aber die wenigstens es gemacht haben (die Effizienz lasse ich mal außen vor, bin aber stark überzeugt, dass Questen weit effizienter ist als reines Grinden in WoW - doch so oder so ist grinden ohne powerlvling Hilfe von oben in keinem Fall "deutlich" schneller - kann sein, dass man ähnliche XP/h Ergebnisse bekommt), erkennst an, dass man in Aion eben nicht "kann" sondern "muss" und trotzdem siehst du den Unterschied nicht?

Im Übrigen würde ich gerne sehen, wie du in Aion Kleriker und Templer "locker" hochlevelst ohne jemals in einer einzigen Gruppe gewesen zu sein. Das hat mit "locker" dann nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Geige (28. November 2009)

Wenn du in WoW ohne Questhilfen ala Mobmap oder Buffed questen willst kannst du es eigentlich gleich
wieder vergessen, dass das effektiver ist als Grinden, in der Zeit wo du bestimmte Gegnergruppen
oder bestimmte Questitems findest hast du durch den reinen Grind schon doppelt soviel EP gemacht wie
die Quest beim abschluss gibt, manche Klassen wie WL und Hunter waren durch das Grinden *immer*
effektiver, da sie Mobs die 6 Stufen über ihnen waren schlagen konnten, was pro Mob soviel XP gab wie
ne ganze Quest, das änderte sich mit der Scherbenwelt zwar etwas, aber da wir von Klassik gesprochen haben
fallen die Outlands eh komplett weg!

OldboyX ist einer der berücjtigten Heuschrecken, als erst hat er im WAR forum die Stimmung kaputt gemacht und
nachdem Aion auch kein WoW2 geworden ist macht er uns das Spiel hier auch Madig!

Auch Kleri und Temp kann man ohne probleme Solo Hochleveln, es dauert zwar etwas länger, aber
ich möchte das Spiel sehen in der ein Heiler oder ein Tank genauso schnell Levelt wie ein reiner DD,
der nebenbei auch noch kiten kann!


----------



## pooboon (28. November 2009)

Die meisten Quests in WOW bestehen auch nur aus mobs töten - was soll diese blödsinnige diskussion?


----------



## OldboyX (28. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wenn du in WoW ohne Questhilfen ala Mobmap oder Buffed questen willst kannst du es eigentlich gleich
> wieder vergessen, dass das effektiver ist als Grinden, in der Zeit wo du bestimmte Gegnergruppen
> oder bestimmte Questitems findest hast du durch den reinen Grind schon doppelt soviel EP gemacht wie
> die Quest beim abschluss gibt, manche Klassen wie WL und Hunter waren durch das Grinden *immer*
> ...



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht beim Leveln. Außerdem beinhaltet jede Quest auch Grind-XP und ich glaube nach wie vor nicht, dass man nicht durch gezieltes Questen besser leveln kann als durch grinden.
Natürlich kennt man beim ersten Char die Quests nicht und ist im Nachteil, aber beim 1. Char kennt man auch die guten Grind-Spots nicht usw. kommt also auf dasselbe. Für deinen Grind der Mobs 6 lvl über dir usw. hast du sicher auch Beweise und Erfahrung etc. Und selbst wenn das alles stimmt, so ist die Tatsache nach wie vor, dass man in WoW Grinden als Option hat - in Aion hingegen ist es Pflicht und das ist ein himmelhoher Unterschied für die Spieler (wie es sich ja überall in den Feedbacks bemerkbar macht).

Zum Kommentar von wegen "madig" machen, sage ich jetzt mal nichts, da du einiges falsch verstanden hast, offensichtlich nicht lesen kannst usw. Ich bin hier derjenige, der die Auffassung vertritt, dass Aion eben NICHT so wie WoW ist (auch nicht wie Vanilla-WoW) und ich finde es gut so. Außerdem habe ich niemandem im WAR-Forum das Spiel madig gemacht oder die Stimmung kaputt gemacht (dir vielleicht, das tut mir dann sehr leid). Ich bin heilfroh, dass Aion kein WoW2 ist und mir war auch WAR immer schon viel zu sehr wie WoW (kannst du auch in diversen Posts von mir nachlesen). Im Übrigen spiele ich Aion, bin mittlerweile 44 und es gefällt mir nach wie vor sehr gut, was aber nicht heißt, dass man seine Augen vor Kritik verschließen muss. Leveln in Aion ist nunmal eine "zähere" Angelegenheit als sie es in WoW jemals war. Es wurden auch schon genug Beweise gepostet, von Stufen in denen man maximal 25% der benötigen Austiegs-XP über Quests erreichen kann, der Rest MUSS über Grind gemacht werden.

Und letztlich habe ich nicht gesagt, dass man Kleri und Temp überhaupt nicht solo hochlvln könnte, nur geht es eben bedeutend "schwieriger" (und sicher nicht "locker") als bei einem DD und dieser Unterschied zwischen DD und Tank/Heiler ist sehr viel größer als in Spielen wie WoW, WAR, AoC usw. da man eben gezwungen ist zu grinden und nicht questen kann (und nicht in diesem Maße DD skillen kann wie in anderen MMOs). Und ja, ich habe in all diesen Spielen einen Tank gespielt und einen DD als Twink und meine Freundin den Heiler dazu (und einen DD als Twink). In Aion sind wir 44 und solo grinden ist kein Spaß mit Templer oder Kleriker, das kann ich dir versichern.


----------



## Boccanegra (28. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht beim Leveln. Außerdem beinhaltet jede Quest auch Grind-XP und ich glaube nach wie vor nicht, dass man nicht durch gezieltes Questen besser leveln kann als durch grinden.
> Natürlich kennt man beim ersten Char die Quests nicht und ist im Nachteil, aber beim 1. Char kennt man auch die guten Grind-Spots nicht usw. kommt also auf dasselbe. Für deinen Grind der Mobs 6 lvl über dir usw. hast du sicher auch Beweise und Erfahrung etc. Und selbst wenn das alles stimmt, so ist die Tatsache nach wie vor, dass man in WoW Grinden als Option hat - in Aion hingegen ist es Pflicht und das ist ein himmelhoher Unterschied für die Spieler (wie es sich ja überall in den Feedbacks bemerkbar macht).


Durch Questen besser - im Sinne von schneller - zu leveln, gilt sicher für das jetzige WOW bzw. wohl schon seit der Erhöhung der XPs für abgeschlossene Quests, das kam, hm ... weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube schon vor BC. Als ich mit WOW zu Release anfing, war dem aber nicht so. Ich erinnere mich noch an den ersten Guide zum Jäger, den ich damals, unmittelbar nach Release, las. Er bestand aus den Erfahrungen aus der Beta, war noch nicht so ausgefeilt wie Guides später, mehr eine Ansammlung von Tipps. Einer der Tipps war, sich beim Leveln nicht groß mit Quests aufzuhalten, da es zu zeitaufwendig sei sich mit dem Abgeben von Quests aufzuhalten, schneller ginge es, einfach vor Ort zu bleiben und Mobs zu klatschen. Empfohlen wurde übrigens grüne Mobs zu grinden, keine gelben oder gar roten, weil grüne ja natürlich wesentlich schneller umfallen und man so recht manaeffizient und ohne downtimes arbeiten könne und so in Summe mehr xps pro Stunde einfahren könne. 

Ich erinnere mich zb. auch sehr gut an die beiden Spots mit den Furbolbgs in Felwood, das war ein beliebter Grindplatz, gerade für Magier. Die ritten/liefen durch ein oder zwei Lager und bombten dann alle gesammelten Gegner in ein paar Sekunden weg. Das war die weitaus effizientere Methode um schnell zu leveln, natürlich in der Weise besonders für AOE-Klassen. 

Questen, warum haben wir damals, wenn doch grinden so viel effizienter war, dennoch zumeist gequestet? Aus 2 Gründen: erstens gab es im Rahmen von Quests auch die einer oder andere gute Belohnung, eine Waffe, ein Rüstungsteil etc., auf die man verlässlich zählen konnte; und zweitens, weil uns die Story, die ja damals für alle neu war, doch interessierte, zumindest soviel Abwechslung brachte, dass wir es dem Grinden meist vorzogen. Und natürlich gab es damals Quests, um die man ohnehin nicht umhin konnte, etwa die ganzen diversen Zugangsquests, angefangen vom Schlüssel für den Osteingang Strath, bis hin zur Abstimmung mit dem Kern, der Onyxia-Zugangsquest, der BWL-Zugangsquest, dann die diversen Handwerksquests zur Meisterung des Handwerks bzw. um ein bestimmtes Rezept (großer Manatrank!) zu erhalten usw. usf. 

Was das Grinden bei Aion anbelangt: ich bin jetzt kurz vor Level 30, habe versucht möglichst alle Quests im jeweiligen Levelbereich zu erfüllen, dazu noch die Sammelfähigkeiten für Äther und die Handwerksmaterialen gepusht (auf 151 bzw. 217), Kochen auf 199, Alchemie auf 175, Schneiderei auf 199; und natürlich war ich Nochsana, insgesamt 4x, 1x für die Quests, und dann noch 3x so. Wiederholungsquests habe ich eine 6x gemacht um zu sehen, was man da eigentlich für Belohnungen bekommt, eine andere noch 3x .... lohnte aber nicht, da ich mir per Handwerk bessere Sachen herstellen konnte als die Belohnungen, die ich dabei erhielt. Abgesehen davon habe ich bei Aion noch nie gegrindet. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja im späteren Spiel noch, aber zur Zeit ist es für mich nicht notwendig ohne Quests zu grinden. Was aber auch vielleicht damit zusammenhängt, dass ich alles aufsammle, was ich beim Handwerk verarbeiten kann. Das bringt nämlich auf Dauer und in Summe ziemlich viele XPs, ich glaube, das unterschätzen viele ziemlich, weil sie vielleicht im Moment nur das einzelne Exemplar sehen, das sie am Weg aufklauben. Aber wenn man sich dann mal an eine Werkbank stellt und in einem Rutsch zb. 200 Gerichte kocht die xps bringen, kommt, zusammengerechnet mit den Punkten beim Ausammeln, ein ganz schöner Batzen zusammen. Dass aber das Leveln insgesamt wesentlich langwieriger ist als bei WOW, auch WOW-Classic, steht auch für mich ausser Frage. 

Was die Ähnlichkeit zwischen Aion und WOW betrifft, ob vorhanden oder nicht, das dürfte wohl im Auge des Betrachters liegen. Ich persönlich sehe bei allen MMORPGs, was die allgemeine Spielmechanik etc. anbelangt, mehr Ähnlichkeit wie Unterschiede. Insofern ist Aion nicht die große Innovation im Vergleich zu WOW, sondern nur eine Umsetzung dessen, was im MMORPG-Genre so üblich ist, bei dem einen Spiel mehr und/oder besser, bei dem anderen Spiel weniger und/oder schlechter implementiert. 

Was die Schnelligkeit beim Questen betrifft für Heiler- und Tankklassen: mein Main war Jäger, mein Zweitchar. Paladin. Ich würde schätzen, dass ich beim Jäger um einen Faktor 5:1 schneller war als beim Paladin. Ich habe bei WAR einen Bright Wizard auf Max-Level gespielt, und nachher noch einen Runenpriester. Beim Leveln über Scenarios bzw. über das RvR ist da tatsächlich kein großer Unterschied, beim Leveln über Quests hingegen fand ich auch bei WAR, dass es mit dem Bright Wizard ungleich schneller ging, einfach ein paar Gegner im unteren Bereich dessen, was mir noch Punkte gibt, zusammensammeln und wegbomben, das war's. Als Heiler unmöglich. Ok, mitunter habe ich mich ein wenig überschätzt und zu viele Gegner wegzubomben versucht, was schmerzhafte Resultate nach sich zog, in Summe war das aber sehr effizient. Eine der Stärken bei WAR ist es allerdings, dass man auch über die Scenarien und das RvR leveln konnte, zumindest teilweise, weshalb WAR in Summe bzw. im Vergleich zu vielen anderen MMORPGs einen relativ geringen Grind-Anteil mit sich bringt. 

Der einfache Grund, warum in allen MMORPGs Heiler langwieriger zu leveln sind: gib den Heilerklassen den Killspeed eines Magiers oder Bright Wizards oder Zauberin oder eines Slayers etc. ... was ist die Folge? Diese Klassen wären hoffnungslos OP, töten gleich schnell wie die DD, und heilen sich bei Bedarf auch noch hoch ... wie will man in einem RvR/PvP-Spiel dann solche Klassen überhaupt noch besiegen können? Das wäre völlig unbalanced, was heißt, dass kaum jemand mehr etwas anderes spielen würde. Heiler müssen einen deutlich langsameren Killspeed haben, sonst kippt die Balance.


----------



## OldboyX (28. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Durch Questen besser - im Sinne von schneller - zu leveln, gilt sicher für das jetzige WOW bzw. wohl schon seit der Erhöhung der XPs für abgeschlossene Quests, das kam, hm ... weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube schon vor BC. Als ich mit WOW zu Release anfing, war dem aber nicht so. Ich erinnere mich noch an den ersten Guide zum Jäger, den ich damals, unmittelbar nach Release, las. Er bestand aus den Erfahrungen aus der Beta, war noch nicht so ausgefeilt wie Guides später, mehr eine Ansammlung von Tipps. Einer der Tipps war, sich beim Leveln nicht groß mit Quests aufzuhalten, da es zu zeitaufwendig sei sich mit dem Abgeben von Quests aufzuhalten, schneller ginge es, einfach vor Ort zu bleiben und Mobs zu klatschen. Empfohlen wurde übrigens grüne Mobs zu grinden, keine gelben oder gar roten, weil grüne ja natürlich wesentlich schneller umfallen und man so recht manaeffizient und ohne downtimes arbeiten könne und so in Summe mehr xps pro Stunde einfahren könne.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich zb. auch sehr gut an die beiden Spots mit den Furbolbgs in Felwood, das war ein beliebter Grindplatz, gerade für Magier. Die ritten/liefen durch ein oder zwei Lager und bombten dann alle gesammelten Gegner in ein paar Sekunden weg. Das war die weitaus effizientere Methode um schnell zu leveln, natürlich in der Weise besonders für AOE-Klassen.



Das macht für mich aber gerade eben diese Dinge deutlich die ich gesagt hatte:

- Die ersten WoW-Spieler waren Leute die aus anderen MMOs kamen und die kannten nur Grinden. Jeder war es gewohnt, die besten Grindplätze suchen  zu gehen und dann davon zu berichten oder erzählen. Spieler die komplett neu im Genre waren, haben sicher nicht diese Guides verfasst.
- Questen ist natürlich auch nur effizient, wenn man auf seiner Route möglichst viele Quests abdeckt. Wenn ich für jede Quest einzeln den vollen Laufweg mache ist es sicherlich nicht so günstig. Wenn ich aber 10 Quests auf einmal abhaken kann in nur 1x Laufweg und dabei auch noch die Kill XP habe, dann lohnt es einfach sehr.



> [...]
> 
> Was das Grinden bei Aion anbelangt: ich bin jetzt kurz vor Level 30, habe versucht möglichst alle Quests im jeweiligen Levelbereich zu erfüllen, dazu noch die Sammelfähigkeiten für Äther und die Handwerksmaterialen gepusht (auf 151 bzw. 217), Kochen auf 199, Alchemie auf 175, Schneiderei auf 199; und natürlich war ich Nochsana, insgesamt 4x, 1x für die Quests, und dann noch 3x so. Wiederholungsquests habe ich eine 6x gemacht um zu sehen, was man da eigentlich für Belohnungen bekommt, eine andere noch 3x .... lohnte aber nicht, da ich mir per Handwerk bessere Sachen herstellen konnte als die Belohnungen, die ich dabei erhielt. Abgesehen davon habe ich bei Aion noch nie gegrindet. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja im späteren Spiel noch, aber zur Zeit ist es für mich nicht notwendig ohne Quests zu grinden. Was aber auch vielleicht damit zusammenhängt, dass ich alles aufsammle, was ich beim Handwerk verarbeiten kann. Das bringt nämlich auf Dauer und in Summe ziemlich viele XPs, ich glaube, das unterschätzen viele ziemlich, weil sie vielleicht im Moment nur das einzelne Exemplar sehen, das sie am Weg aufklauben. Aber wenn man sich dann mal an eine Werkbank stellt und in einem Rutsch zb. 200 Gerichte kocht die xps bringen, kommt, zusammengerechnet mit den Punkten beim Ausammeln, ein ganz schöner Batzen zusammen. Dass aber das Leveln insgesamt wesentlich langwieriger ist als bei WOW, auch WOW-Classic, steht auch für mich ausser Frage.



Bis Stufe 30 hat man in Aion nichtmal annähernd die Hälfte der benötigten Max-XP gesammelt. Außerdem steigen die benötigten XP pro Stufe schneller als das, was man für 1 Mob bekommt. Und auch bis Stufe 30 hast du wohl das ein oder andere Gruppending durchgezogen und warst vielleicht im Krall Gebiet unterwegs und hast dort die Quests gemacht usw.
Zudem sind wiederholbare Quests auch nur ein Grind.



> Was die Ähnlichkeit zwischen Aion und WOW betrifft, ob vorhanden oder nicht, das dürfte wohl im Auge des Betrachters liegen. Ich persönlich sehe bei allen MMORPGs, was die allgemeine Spielmechanik etc. anbelangt, mehr Ähnlichkeit wie Unterschiede. Insofern ist Aion nicht die große Innovation im Vergleich zu WOW, sondern nur eine Umsetzung dessen, was im MMORPG-Genre so üblich ist, bei dem einen Spiel mehr und/oder besser, bei dem anderen Spiel weniger und/oder schlechter implementiert.



Es war nie mein Argument, dass Aion und WoW keine Gemeinsamkeiten hätten. Aus genügend Distanz sind alle MMOs vom Spielprinzip identisch:

- pseudo-Echtzeit Aktion (eigentlich synchron-rundenbasiert mit 1,5 sek Rundendauer)
- führe Aktion X aus um Belohnung Y zu erhalten (Items, XP, was auch immer das ist) und wiederhole das immer wieder
usw.

Nur meiner Meinung nach ist Aion vom Levelsystem her einem DAoC der ersten Stunde oder einem Everquest der ersten Stunde vor allem ab Stufe 22 (wenn man ein findiger Quester ist auch erst ab 30+) viel ähnlicher als WoW. Deshalb sind die Foren auch voll von Threads ala "bis 20 wars noch gut, gemütlich questen, aber danach fing der Grind an...".

Ich bin völlig einer Meinung mit dir, dass Aion keine große Innovation ist. Es macht das, was im Genre üblich ist. Grafisch (nicht der Stil, die Technik und Performance) und vor allem technisch finde ich es ausgesprochen gut. Über die Umsetzung der Features will ich nicht urteilen, das ist Geschmackssache. Nur eben glaube ich, dass man eher an "ältere" MMOs anlehnt als an WoW. Leider wird man wohl jetzt Patch um Patch gegensteuern, damit alle die jetzt mit "ab 20 ist mir das leveln viel zu zäh" aufhören, des Geldes wegen, wieder ins Boot geholt werden können.



> Was die Schnelligkeit beim Questen betrifft für Heiler- und Tankklassen: mein Main war Jäger, mein Zweitchar. Paladin. Ich würde schätzen, dass ich beim Jäger um einen Faktor 5:1 schneller war als beim Paladin. Ich habe bei WAR einen Bright Wizard auf Max-Level gespielt, und nachher noch einen Runenpriester. Beim Leveln über Scenarios bzw. über das RvR ist da tatsächlich kein großer Unterschied, beim Leveln über Quests hingegen fand ich auch bei WAR, dass es mit dem Bright Wizard ungleich schneller ging, einfach ein paar Gegner im unteren Bereich dessen, was mir noch Punkte gibt, zusammensammeln und wegbomben, das war's. Als Heiler unmöglich. Ok, mitunter habe ich mich ein wenig überschätzt und zu viele Gegner wegzubomben versucht, was schmerzhafte Resultate nach sich zog, in Summe war das aber sehr effizient. Eine der Stärken bei WAR ist es allerdings, dass man auch über die Scenarien und das RvR leveln konnte, zumindest teilweise, weshalb WAR in Summe bzw. im Vergleich zu vielen anderen MMORPGs einen relativ geringen Grind-Anteil mit sich bringt.
> 
> Der einfache Grund, warum in allen MMORPGs Heiler langwieriger zu leveln sind: gib den Heilerklassen den Killspeed eines Magiers oder Bright Wizards oder Zauberin oder eines Slayers etc. ... was ist die Folge? Diese Klassen wären hoffnungslos OP, töten gleich schnell wie die DD, und heilen sich bei Bedarf auch noch hoch ... wie will man in einem RvR/PvP-Spiel dann solche Klassen überhaupt noch besiegen können? Das wäre völlig unbalanced, was heißt, dass kaum jemand mehr etwas anderes spielen würde. Heiler müssen einen deutlich langsameren Killspeed haben, sonst kippt die Balance.



Auch hier bin ich großteils deiner Meinung, auch wenn ich Faktor 5:1 für deutlich übertrieben halte, beim Paladin hätte wahrscheinlich vernünftiges Questen deutlich mehr gelohnt. Doch gibt es eben auch hier Unterschiede und WoW hat immer schon allen Klassen die Möglichkeit einer "ordentlichen" DD Skillung geboten. In Aion kann ich zwar meinen Templer mit 2h spielen, entsprechende Stigmas und entsprechend sockeln usw. aber ich bin trotzdem weiter vom Assa im Dmg entfernt, als ein Off-Krieger dies in WoW von einem Schurken war und ist (oder ein Shadowpriest im Vergleich zu einem Hexer).

Es ist mir völlig klar, dass das so sein muss, wegen der Balance usw. Nur gibt es eben diese Unterschiede und der "Killspeed" Vorteil, den DD Klassen haben wirkt sich eben im Solo-Vergleich noch stärker aus, wenn es keine Quest-Konstante gibt, die für alle Klassen gleich bleibt. Denn bei dem was Zeit für das Quest frisst (die Laufwege) sind DDs, Heiler und Tanks eben "gleich schnell", während man bei purem Grinden ständig den Vorteil hat und Aion ist nunmal sehr viel grindlastiger als alle großen Bezahl-MMOs seit WoW.


----------



## Diola (28. November 2009)

lol? Hab nicht alle Texte gelesen. Aber soviel ich verstanden habe, gibt es keine Erhöhung der QuestXP ab lvl30?
Für die die es vergessen haben, es wurde 3-4Wochen nach Euro-release auf der Hauptseite von einem Patch gesprochen, der damals "nächste Woche" kommen sollte. In dem bei sämtlichen Quests ab Lvl30 die XP-Belohnung erhöht werden sollte. Auf lvl49 sollte es zu einer ver6fachung kommen. Wochen später wurde vieles revidiert, in dem man gar nicht mehr darüber sprach sondern nun von einem anderen Patch schrieb, an dem gerade gebastelt würde und der auch wieder für wesentlich früher versprochen wurde als er jetzt wohl endlich kam. Das müsste alles noch auf der Hauptseite im Archiv zu finden sein. Hier passiert einfach gar nix, kein Inhalt, kein Ausbau, das Game ist ein Blender. 

Ja ich bin wohl ein Schlechtmacher in den Augen der Fan-Grinder. Ich spiele seit Ablauf der integrierten Zeit bei Kauf nicht mehr. Aber ich beobachte die Entwicklung weil ich noch Hoffnung habe. Das übertriebene Video was letztens veröffentlicht wurde hat dem allerdings einen starken Dämpfer gegeben. Und dann die Fan-Grinder mit Ihren Kommentaren in denen die echt glauben, das Spiel könnte mal so aussehen. Wie unrealistisch und weltfremd kann man eigentlich sein?

Leute die sich hier hinstellen und behaupten dass Aion irgendwie ein tolles Spiel wäre, fehlt jeglicher Realitätssinn, es handelt sich dabei schlichtweg um die sogenannten "Fanboys". Denen fehlt es völlig an klarer Sichtweise, denen fehlt völlig die Gabe Situationen einzuschätzen, soll heißen sie befinden sich auch RL-technisch in einer Illusion. Aion hat Ansätze eines MMORPGs, ist aber auf Grund des geringen Inhalts nicht in diese Riege einzureihen. Hier wurde eine Art fehlerhaftes Grundgerüst als fertiges Spiel präsentiert. Und wer hier jetzt mit Vergleichen zu anderen Spielen kommt beweist genau das - diese Zeiten sind vorbei.

Und nehmt bitte alle die Kommentare von buffed nicht so ernst. Die leben von den Gefälligkeiten der Hersteller und diese erlangt man nicht mit kritischen Auseinandersetzungen sondern mit "Schönreden".


----------



## PeterMaffia (28. November 2009)

was gebt ihr eigentlich alle für scheisse von euch? spielt ihr überhaupt aion?

ich bin jetzt lvl 45 und quests die vorher 500k ep gegeben haben bringen jetzt 3.5millionen(!!!!!!!!) ep ...

und davon habe ich jetzt den ganzen q-log voll ...

sind hier nur wow-fanboys die geistigen dünnschiss reden und garnicht die veränderungen sehen?


----------



## OldboyX (28. November 2009)

Diola schrieb:


> lol? Hab nicht alle Texte gelesen. Aber soviel ich verstanden habe, gibt es keine Erhöhung der QuestXP ab lvl30?
> Für die die es vergessen haben, es wurde 3-4Wochen nach Euro-release auf der Hauptseite von einem Patch gesprochen, der damals "nächste Woche" kommen sollte. In dem bei sämtlichen Quests ab Lvl30 die XP-Belohnung erhöht werden sollte. Auf lvl49 sollte es zu einer ver6fachung kommen. Wochen später wurde vieles revidiert, in dem man gar nicht mehr darüber sprach sondern nun von einem anderen Patch schrieb, an dem gerade gebastelt würde und der auch wieder für wesentlich früher versprochen wurde als er jetzt wohl endlich kam. Das müsste alles noch auf der Hauptseite im Archiv zu finden sein. Hier passiert einfach gar nix, kein Inhalt, kein Ausbau, das Game ist ein Blender.



Du solltest lernen dich vorher über ein Spiel zu informieren. Leute wie du, waren natürlich enttäuscht als sie gemerkt haben, dass man bei Aion nicht so schnell levelt und eben grinden muss.



> Ja ich bin wohl ein Schlechtmacher in den Augen der Fan-Grinder. Ich spiele seit Ablauf der integrierten Zeit bei Kauf nicht mehr. Aber ich beobachte die Entwicklung weil ich noch Hoffnung habe. Das übertriebene Video was letztens veröffentlicht wurde hat dem allerdings einen starken Dämpfer gegeben. Und dann die Fan-Grinder mit Ihren Kommentaren in denen die echt glauben, das Spiel könnte mal so aussehen. Wie unrealistisch und weltfremd kann man eigentlich sein?



Du bist kein Schlechtmacher, du bist einfach nur ein intoleranter Zeitgenosse, der nicht versteht, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind. In Bezug auf das Video kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass das Spiel so aussehen wird. Im Vergleich zum bereits bestehenden Spiel kommen schließlich nur ein paaar Lichtspielereien (HDR) sowie dynamische Schatten usw. hinzu. Da es diese Technologien gibt und sie auch schon in anderen MMOs eingesetzt werden, ist es völlig realistisch, dass Aion ein solches Grafikupdate bekommt (nicht morgen und vielleicht auch nicht 2010, aber darum geht es nicht). Im Großen und Ganzen sieht das Spiel jetzt schon so aus, wenn man entsprechende Hardware hat.



> Leute die sich hier hinstellen und behaupten dass Aion irgendwie ein tolles Spiel wäre, fehlt jeglicher Realitätssinn, es handelt sich dabei schlichtweg um die sogenannten "Fanboys". Denen fehlt es völlig an klarer Sichtweise, denen fehlt völlig die Gabe Situationen einzuschätzen, soll heißen sie befinden sich auch RL-technisch in einer Illusion. Aion hat Ansätze eines MMORPGs, ist aber auf Grund des geringen Inhalts nicht in diese Riege einzureihen. Hier wurde eine Art fehlerhaftes Grundgerüst als fertiges Spiel präsentiert. Und wer hier jetzt mit Vergleichen zu anderen Spielen kommt beweist genau das - diese Zeiten sind vorbei.



Wie schon gesagt, intolerant und kein Verständnis für verschiedene Geschmäcker. Dein gesamter Post ist ein einziges "MIMIMIMI NUR ROT IST SCHÖN UND AION IST SCHEIßE WEIL ES JA BLAU IST!!!!".



> Und nehmt bitte alle die Kommentare von buffed nicht so ernst. Die leben von den Gefälligkeiten der Hersteller und diese erlangt man nicht mit kritischen Auseinandersetzungen sondern mit "Schönreden".



Keine Sorge, besonders Kommentare wie der deine werden von den wenigsten hier ernst genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2009)

Diola schrieb:


> Leute die sich hier hinstellen und behaupten dass Aion irgendwie ein tolles Spiel wäre, fehlt jeglicher Realitätssinn, es handelt sich dabei schlichtweg um die sogenannten "Fanboys". Denen fehlt es völlig an klarer Sichtweise, denen fehlt völlig die Gabe Situationen einzuschätzen, soll heißen sie befinden sich auch RL-technisch in einer Illusion. Aion hat Ansätze eines MMORPGs, ist aber auf Grund des geringen Inhalts nicht in diese Riege einzureihen. Hier wurde eine Art fehlerhaftes Grundgerüst als fertiges Spiel präsentiert. Und wer hier jetzt mit Vergleichen zu anderen Spielen kommt beweist genau das - diese Zeiten sind vorbei.



Was zum Geier bist du denn für ein Pausenclown? Bei all den strengen Gesetzten, wie wir sie hier in Deutschland haben, muss ich mich immer wieder fragen, warum Leute wie du frei rumlaufen dürfen.
Wenigstens reicht mein getrübtes Urteilsvermögen noch dafür, um zu erkennen, daß man Leute wie dich wegsperren sollte.

Soll ich dir mal sagen, was ich glaube? Du verkörperst ebenfalls ein fehlerbehaftetes Grundgerüst, daß eigentlich noch nicht wirklich bereit war, Mensch zu werden. Aufgrund des geringen Inhalts deines du weißt schon was, warst du dafür eindeutig noch nicht bereit. Wo man dich einordnen muss, dessen Erwähnung kann man sich glaube ich getrost schenken. Die sogenannten "Fanboys" sind es aber schon mal nicht.


----------



## YoungNight (28. November 2009)

> Du verkörperst ebenfalls ein fehlerbehaftetes Grundgerüst, daß eigentlich noch nicht wirklich bereit war, Mensch zu werden. Aufgrund des geringen Inhalts deines du weißt schon was, warst du dafür eindeutig noch nicht bereit. Wo man dich einordnen muss, dessen Erwähnung kann man sich glaube ich getrost schenken.



You made my day :-))))))

Aber Recht hast du, welche Leute es hier gibt und sich als MMO-Wissens Gott hinstellen, ist schon grausam.

MFG


----------



## Kizna (28. November 2009)

Hach ja, ich versteh nicht was Leute alles von einen "neuen" mmo erwarten. Man sieht ganz klar, dass Ncsoft an Aion arbeitet und sie bewegen sich in die richtige Richtung. Einen Spiel muss man Zeit geben damit es sich entwickeln kann. Es kostet nunmal einen Haufen Geld solch ein mmo zu produzieren und irgendwann will dann jeder dieses Spiel raus bringen. Manche Hersteller haben den Fehler gemacht ein unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu schmeißen. Das ist bei Aion nicht der Fall. Klar bietet es noch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten wie andere mmos, aber wie schon geschrieben es steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Mit Zeit kommt Kontent und alle Leute die sich jetzt schon im forum beschweren sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal über Level 40ig hinweg gekommen. Ich für meinen teil bin voll motiviert und freue mich auf die angekündigten Inhalte.


----------



## Geige (29. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Natürlich kennt man beim ersten Char die Quests nicht und ist im Nachteil, aber beim 1. Char kennt man auch die guten Grind-Spots nicht usw. kommt also auf dasselbe. Für deinen Grind der Mobs 6 lvl über dir usw. hast du sicher auch Beweise und Erfahrung etc.
> 
> Leveln in Aion ist nunmal eine "zähere" Angelegenheit als sie es in WoW jemals war. Es wurden auch schon genug Beweise gepostet, von Stufen in denen man maximal 25% der benötigen Austiegs-XP über Quests erreichen kann, der Rest MUSS über Grind gemacht werden.




Das man Grinden muss ist leider wahr, aber wohl erst ab ca Level 30, davor sollte man jetzt aufjedenfall 
mit denn Erhöhten Quest XP locker durchkommen können, ab 30 dürfte es sich sicher auch noch mit 1.6 ändern,
das hoffe ich zumindest!

Als Templer ist das Leveln wohl wirklich sehr zäh, als Kleri hat man aber doch auch die
Möglichkeit Elite solo zu legen, was den Kleri später doch wieder etwas schneller machen müsste!

Zu den 6 Level über einem Mobs in WoW:
Klar das geht nicht mit jeder Klasse, ich hab auch nur Jäger und Hexer erwähnt, wobei ich mir beim Jäger
schon nichtmehr zu 100% sicher bin mit meinem Hexer habe ich allerdings immer im Schlingendorntal von Level 31 ab die
Trolle gegrindet, die sich "rechts-unten" also im Süd-Osten befanden, das ging jedoch dank denn DoTs und dem Tank-Pet sehr gut,
den DoTs wurde zwar häufig wiederstanden, aber es waren ja Instants!


----------



## OldboyX (29. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Das man Grinden muss ist leider wahr, aber wohl erst ab ca Level 30, davor sollte man jetzt aufjedenfall
> mit denn Erhöhten Quest XP locker durchkommen können, ab 30 dürfte es sich sicher auch noch mit 1.6 ändern,
> das hoffe ich zumindest!
> 
> ...



Jo, mit 1.6 wird wohl etwas an den XPs geändert. Dabei stört mich nicht so sehr, dass man grinden muss (mir gefällt das) sondern eher die fehlende Logik bei der XP-Verteilung. So bringen in Instanzen (Steelrake Middle) zb. die Durchschnittsmobs um die 50k XP. Daneben gibt es noch diese dicken Zyklopen (braucht man für Hairpin Prequest) die nur ca. 19k XP geben. Dabei sterben sie in keiner Weise "schneller" als die anderen Mobs (eher im Gegenteil). Hier sollte man die XPs imho anpassen. Außerdem wäre vielleicht eine Anhebung der XP insgesamt im Interesse der breiten Spielermasse.

Zum Kleriker:

Ja, der kann elite Mobs solo machen, doch er braucht für 1 Mob ungleich viel länger als die anderen Kite-Klassen und da er keine echte Verlangsamung besitzt ist es auch für ihn mit höherem Risiko verbunden. Insgesamt steigt er meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich schlechter aus als in einer Gruppe.


----------



## Geige (29. November 2009)

Naja es dauert lange, aber er *kann es*, ein Gladiator darf weiterhin
normale Mobs Grinden!


----------



## Stancer (29. November 2009)

Also ka ob das neu ist aber ich finde neuerdings überall neue Quests. Bin momentan Level 36.


----------



## Geige (29. November 2009)

Das liegt glaube ich daran, dass du Asmo bist, Elyos haben bis Level 35
die Nase was Quests anbelangt vorne, danach dreht sich das zugunsten der Asmos!


----------



## OldboyX (29. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Naja es dauert lange, aber er *kann es*, ein Gladiator darf weiterhin
> normale Mobs Grinden!



Mag sein, aber am Ende zählen die XP pro Zeit und da schneidet ein Gladi im Solospiel deutlich besser ab (auch ohne Elitegrind). Die Klassenwahl der Bots hat schon so ihre Gründe...


----------



## La Saint (30. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen würde ich gerne sehen, wie du in Aion Kleriker und Templer "locker" hochlevelst ohne jemals in einer einzigen Gruppe gewesen zu sein. Das hat mit "locker" dann nichts mehr zu tun.


Da muß ich doch mal meine persönliche Erfahrung gegen halten. Mein erster Char war eine Elyos Jägerin. Ein reiner DD, aber trotzdem mühselig zu leveln. Erstens wegen dem geringen Schaden, es dauerte ewig einen gleichleveligen Mob umzuhauen, zweitens wegen der Lauferei. Da man kein Pet hat und daher Kiten mußte, war die Hauptbeschäftigung von den Mobs weg- und anschließend wieder hinzulaufen. Schön, wenn man da eine frei Kitestrecke hatte. Wenn nicht, dann waren die Laufwege noch länger, da man bei einem Add erstmal einen Homerun antreten durfte. 2 Mobs gleichzeitig waren der Tod des Jägers. Bei lvl 30 habe ich dann die Lust verloren.

Ganz anders sieht es mit meinem zweiten Char aus, einer asmodian Klerikerin. Die zu leveln ist eine reine Freude. Der Schadensoutput ist deutlich höher als bei einem Jäger, und das bei einer Heilklasse (!), und dank der Kettenrüstung und Schild hält sie auch viel mehr aus. Zwei gleichlevelige Mobs gleichzeitig ist kein Problem, man muß halt nur gelegentlich etwas Gegenheilen. Gefühlsmäßig ist sie nur halb so oft gestorben. Vermutlich habe ich deswegen mit lvl 27 eine Mio auf dem Konto im Gegensatz zum Hunter, der mit lvl 30 eine arme Socke ist. Gelevelt habe ich die Klerikerin jedenfalls bis jetzt deutlich schneller als die Jägerin. Und ja, es war "locker".

cu
Lasaint


----------



## OldboyX (30. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> Da muß ich doch mal meine persönliche Erfahrung gegen halten. Mein erster Char war eine Elyos Jägerin. Ein reiner DD, aber trotzdem mühselig zu leveln. Erstens wegen dem geringen Schaden, es dauerte ewig einen gleichleveligen Mob umzuhauen, zweitens wegen der Lauferei. Da man kein Pet hat und daher Kiten mußte, war die Hauptbeschäftigung von den Mobs weg- und anschließend wieder hinzulaufen. Schön, wenn man da eine frei Kitestrecke hatte. Wenn nicht, dann waren die Laufwege noch länger, da man bei einem Add erstmal einen Homerun antreten durfte. 2 Mobs gleichzeitig waren der Tod des Jägers. Bei lvl 30 habe ich dann die Lust verloren.
> 
> Ganz anders sieht es mit meinem zweiten Char aus, einer asmodian Klerikerin. Die zu leveln ist eine reine Freude. Der Schadensoutput ist deutlich höher als bei einem Jäger, und das bei einer Heilklasse (!), und dank der Kettenrüstung und Schild hält sie auch viel mehr aus. Zwei gleichlevelige Mobs gleichzeitig ist kein Problem, man muß halt nur gelegentlich etwas Gegenheilen. Gefühlsmäßig ist sie nur halb so oft gestorben. Vermutlich habe ich deswegen mit lvl 27 eine Mio auf dem Konto im Gegensatz zum Hunter, der mit lvl 30 eine arme Socke ist. Gelevelt habe ich die Klerikerin jedenfalls bis jetzt deutlich schneller als die Jägerin. Und ja, es war "locker".
> 
> ...



Netter Erfahrungsbericht, aber du hast beide Klassen nicht in den "ernstzunehmenden" Levelbereich gespielt. Kleriker ist in den Anfangsleveln sehr stark, während Jäger bis Stufe 20+ sehr schwach ist (obwohl ich es komisch finde, dass du nach 22 noch Probleme mit dem Kiten hattest). Doch selbst wenn man wenig spielt ist man 'schnell" auf Stufe 30+.


----------

